# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 01/2017 by Chicha

## chicha

S novom godinom u nove pobjede!!! :Very Happy: 

Drage cure,
 evo otvaram novo odbrojavanje i želim da sve ove trudilice napokon postanu trudnice, želim vam da se što manje razočaravate i što više radujete.

Šaljem vam veeeliki  :grouphug:   i ustrajte  :Heart:

----------


## Nivana

Jeeee ljubičice... 
Pitanje!! Posto se nadamo trudnoći, sinoć sam imala temp 38,6, noćas me tresla groznica malo vruće, malo zima... Oni tresla sam se... I evo me jutros s 39,1... Popila sam tabletu al neznam koliko mi je to pametno za slučaj da sam trudna...
Doktoru nemogu!!! Mozda tek sutra... 
Evo me i sad vrućina ubi a za par min cu se Trest kao šiba...  
Posto je prebačeno a nisam vidjela evo me sad i ovdje ...

----------


## chicha

Nivana, koje si tablete uzela?

----------


## sanjka

> Jeeee ljubičice... 
> Pitanje!! Posto se nadamo trudnoći, sinoć sam imala temp 38,6, noćas me tresla groznica malo vruće, malo zima... Oni tresla sam se... I evo me jutros s 39,1... Popila sam tabletu al neznam koliko mi je to pametno za slučaj da sam trudna...
> Doktoru nemogu!!! Mozda tek sutra... 
> Evo me i sad vrućina ubi a za par min cu se Trest kao šiba...  
> Posto je prebačeno a nisam vidjela evo me sad i ovdje ...


Nivana spustaj temperaturu paracetamolom, to smijes piti.
Nije dobro bas imati temp.visu od 38 pa zato kazem.

----------


## sanjka

Chicha sretno novo odbrojavanje  :Smile:  

I svima nama nek je sretno i da sto prije ugledamo plusice  :Wink:

----------


## chicha

> Nivana spustaj temperaturu paracetamolom, to smijes piti.
> Nije dobro bas imati temp.visu od 38 pa zato kazem.


Potpisujem

----------


## sanjka

*chicha* kad ides opet na uzv.?

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, koje si tablete uzela?


Uzela sam ibrufen... Jedino sam to imal u kuci...  
Ma jesam skidala al nije htjela dolje... Noćas sam imala Haos sama sa sobom...

----------


## sanjka

*nivana* ibuprofen vise nemoj piti.
Jel mozes bar do ljekarne po paracetamol?
ili zamoli nekoga da ti kupi i donese.

----------


## chicha

> *chicha* kad ides opet na uzv.?


16.1. popodne, jedva čekam pa da mogu reć na sav glas mami,tati, sekama, svekrvi TRUDNAAA SAAAAM

----------


## Nivana

To sam imala jedini pri ruci kad sam vidjela kolika mu je temp... Saće mi doci lupocet ... A i stepla sam temp na 37.4..
E da i da čestitam na novom odbrojavanju sad sam pri sebi..... I da netko uskoro otvori novooooo....

----------


## Natalie38

MonaLi danas mi je dpo 32. Jos nikad mi nije ciklus tako dugo trajao. Stvarno mi jr ciklus ko urica inace. Tako da mi je sve cudno. A i neki test sam imala koji nije bas pouzdan kako sam gledala na netu. A ako ne dode M slijedeca dva dana cu uzeti neki bolji. 

Za 10 dana idemo na vikend u welnes tako da cemo se malo utjesiti.

----------


## sanjka

> MonaLi danas mi je dpo 32. Jos nikad mi nije ciklus tako dugo trajao. Stvarno mi jr ciklus ko urica inace. Tako da mi je sve cudno. A i neki test sam imala koji nije bas pouzdan kako sam gledala na netu. A ako ne dode M slijedeca dva dana cu uzeti neki bolji. 
> 
> Za 10 dana idemo na vikend u welnes tako da cemo se malo utjesiti.


Natalie krivo si napisala.
32 dan ciklusa si a dpo ti je dan poslije ovulacije.

Jel znas uopce kad je bila ovulacija??

----------


## Natalie38

Po kalendaru je bila oko 24.12. 
Hvala

----------


## sanjka

> Po kalendaru je bila oko 24.12. 
> Hvala


Onda je danas 17 dpo.....ajd i da je bila dva dana kasnije nek je danas recimo 15 dpo a jucer si radila test na 14 dpo.
Pa trebao bi pokazati ako je trudnoca al ako ne dodje svakako ponovi test ili izvadi betu za dva dana jer svega ima!!!

----------


## sanjka

*natalie* ti si zapravo danas radila test.

----------


## Natalie38

Da. Danas ujutro. Ma vjerojatno mi je sve naopako zbog stresa.

----------


## nivesa

Sretno cure na novom odbrojavanju! Nek sljedece dode sto prije i sto brojnije

----------


## sarasvati

Veselje na novom odbrojavanju!!  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro. Kavica od mene.

Jel netko ugledao plusic?  :Smile: 

Kod mene jos nista od M.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Sretno na novom odbrojavanju.  :Smile:

----------


## November

Jutro!

Sretno i od mene svima nama  :Smile:  

Ja sam bolesna, radim, i čekam M da mogu u nove pobjede s trakicama  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Chica cestitam na novom odbrojavanju zelim ti svu srecu. A ostalim curama da sto prije otvore novo

----------


## MonaLi

*Chicha * - sretno  :grouphug: 

Ja sam sutra opet na UZV (17.dc), držite fige za bar jedan folikul  :Sad:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 11.01.2017.♥


(Ne)čekalice: 


Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~49.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice:


KreMar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Sanjka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nivana

Nemam za prijavit nikakve simtome, okupirana sam sa gripom..drugi dan temp  većinom 38, malo 37 malo 39 borim se...
Sve me boli tako da i imam neke simptome nebi primjetila...

----------


## Natalie38

Niti ja osim da M jos uvijek nije stigla. I spava mi se za poludit. Nisam vise pametna.

----------


## Natalie38

> *Chicha * - sretno
> 
> Ja sam sutra opet na UZV (17.dc), držite fige za bar jedan folikul


Sretno!

----------


## KreMar

> *Chicha * - sretno 
> 
> Ja sam sutra opet na UZV (17.dc), držite fige za bar jedan folikul


Sretno Mona!

Kod mene ništa posebno, cicke osjetljive (klaska nakon ovulacije) piški mi se često a to pripisujem hladnoći...

----------


## sarasvati

Kak smo tihe...

Monin folikul, ukaži se! 

(Ja nikad o simptomima pa necu ni sad)  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Niti ja osim da M jos uvijek nije stigla. I spava mi se za poludit. Nisam vise pametna.


Natalie daj uzmi si nekakav pouzdaniji test pa napravi sutra.
Ima ja mislim Femtest u njemackoj ili tak nekako.

----------


## Natalie38

> Natalie daj uzmi si nekakav pouzdaniji test pa napravi sutra.
> Ima ja mislim Femtest u njemackoj ili tak nekako.


Ako ne dobijem M do petka budem ponovno napravila test. Ne zelim se zaletiti pa biti razocarana. Mada zadnjih sat vremena imam dosta jake grceve kao pred M.

----------


## sanjka

> *Chicha * - sretno 
> 
> Ja sam sutra opet na UZV (17.dc), držite fige za bar jedan folikul


Mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cekam sutra lijepe vijesti  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

Sanjka, ti si doktorica za testove!

----------


## MAMI 2

Nisam stigla ni čestitat na novom odbrojavanju, samo sam ubacila listu i jurila dalje.
 Chicha neka trudnoća bude školska!

Mona sretno sutra!

Natali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka te + iznenadi!

Drage moje neka ovo odbrojavanje bude kratko i da svaka od nas ubrzo otvori novo! Nova godina je krenula odmah s novim odbrojavanjem pa neka tako i nastavi.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke, javim vam ujutro ima li nade  :Smile:  bas sam živčana sad već!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

Mona Li mi čekamo !!!!
Jutro,.. Ja pijem čaj kava neide... Ima još poslužite se....

----------


## Anka91

Moze i meni caj,kavu vec duze vrijeme izbjegavam lose mi sjedne.  
Mona sretno,nadamo se super vjestima.

----------


## Giovi

Mona sretnooooo!
Mami meni pisi 1Dc! 
Jutro ostalim curama!

----------


## sanjka

Jutro cure...
Ja cu kavu.

*giovi*  :Sad:  

*nivana i vlattka* kad piskite?

----------


## Giovi

Sanjka nisam ni ocekivala da nece doci,ocekivala sam ju jer nam je 12mj lijecenje frustracija i zaostalih problema pa nismo ni bebili...  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Čestitam na novom odbrojavanju! Ja se manje javljam jer imam ludnicu na poslu.  Ovaj mjesec sam par dana mjerila bazalnu i uhvatila ovulaciju  i baš smo se lijepo pokrili prije dizanja temperature...nakon toga pustinja. Sad samo mogu  :Cekam:  (ali ne vjerujem jer sam zbog posla u stresu...) sada sam 4DPO  :Smile: .

----------


## Nivana

Ja do sljedećeg četvrtka necu ni da mislim o tome... Nadam se iznenađenju... A zbog gripe nadam se sa neće bit problema s ciklusom..

----------


## tocekica

*Giovi*  :Sad: . *Nivana,* drži se. mene ovogodišnja još nije dohvatila. Pošto radim u obrazovnoj ustanovi na kojoj studenti obavezno dolaze i bolesni(med.faks) onda očekujem za par dana prve simptome  :Coffee: .

----------


## chicha

Jutro cure, i ja bi čaj, od kave mi se riga....

Hvala cure na lijepim željama,
Mone sretno danas,
Natalie daj ponovi test, nekako mi to sve sumnjivo...

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure, kod mene se jos nista ne vidi... opet moram u ponedjeljak doci. Ljuta sam na samu sebe... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro cure, kod mene se jos nista ne vidi... opet moram u ponedjeljak doci. Ljuta sam na samu sebe... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nastavljas dalje s klomifenom ili??
A mogli su dati koji gonal!!

----------


## MonaLi

Meni je 17.dc, klomifene sam davno zavrsila uzimati, na 8.dc. 
Doktorica jos nije otpisala ovaj ciklus iako je endometrij vec 8,6mm danas a u ponedjeljak je bio 6mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> Meni je 17.dc, klomifene sam davno zavrsila uzimati, na 8.dc. 
> Doktorica jos nije otpisala ovaj ciklus iako je endometrij vec 8,6mm danas a u ponedjeljak je bio 6mm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Znaci endo je poceo rasti.
Mozda se sad ukaze folikul
jer dobar endometrij korelira i dobrom folikulu.

----------


## MonaLi

Imam filing da ce u ponedjeljak opet biti nista. 
Kad je vec endometrij počeo rasti čudi me da folikul jos stoji :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 27.01.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc


odbrojavalice:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Munkice dobro došla, ubacila sam te na listu.

Kavicu sam skuhala, poslužite se!

----------


## November

Jutro!

Natalie moja sućut. I ja ti želim veselje u obliku male bebice čim prije.

Ja sam jučer oko 9 navečer pišnula LH trakicu, ništa. Nakon kave i čaja doduše, mrsko mi je ne piti ništa i paziti 2 h prije. Danas ću baš pripaziti na to, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## iva_777

Dobro jutro djevojke!
Meni vrag nije dao mira pa sam pisnula onaj dm-ov jeftinjak. I sad vas molim pomozite. Jer ja vise ne znam jel zaista vidim sjenu ili od silne zelje umisljam?!?!

https://postimg.org/image/d0r3sy4lv/

----------


## danijela 1990

:Preskace uze: Jutroo cure, evo me s uzv. Imamo 6 tjedanaa. A sad godisnji ukljucen

----------


## kudri

iva, vidim i ja! kad sam ja pišnula svoj (tad je beta bila tek oko 10, znam jer je idući dan bila 22), moja sjena je bila takva sjena da se na fotografiji nije ni vidjela. samo uživo  :Smile:  tako da bih ja rekla da je to dobar znak, samo da se održi!!!

----------


## MonaLi

*Iva* - vidim i ja sjenu, i to pravu!!  :Heart: 

*Danijela* - dobro si dogurala onda... Čestitam još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Iva i ja mislim da je sjena. Kad nagnem laptop se vidi.  :Smile: 
Danijela super, super, super.  :grouphug:   Kad ce novo odbrojavanje?

----------


## danijela 1990

Hm ne razumijem se bas u to a i sad idem na godisnji pa vas necu bas moci pratiti

----------


## November

Iva, i ja jasno vidim sjenu!

Danijela super za uzv  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Iva, vidi se II!Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Da, iva!! Cestitam i ja  :Kiss: 

Ja sam zakazala u ponedjeljak konsultacije sta dalje  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Dobro jutro djevojke!
> Meni vrag nije dao mira pa sam pisnula onaj dm-ov jeftinjak. I sad vas molim pomozite. Jer ja vise ne znam jel zaista vidim sjenu ili od silne zelje umisljam?!?!
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/d0r3sy4lv/


Iva i ja vidim i to dobru sjenu.
Odi vaditi betu sutra, a mozes i danas popodne da budes 
u miru i na cisto s tim  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Jutroo cure, evo me s uzv. Imamo 6 tjedanaa. A sad godisnji ukljucen


Super Danijela.
Tebi je 77 dan ciklusa ili jos i vise??
To je bila kasnija ovulacija, zapravo koliko sam skuzila
ni ti ne znas jer imas dugacke cikluse.

I uopce nije bitno...bitno da ste pogodili tajming  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Iva vidim i ja!
Izvadi betu.
Danijela super, uživaj.

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, *Mami*!

Zapravo sam tu već neko vrijeme, ali se u brdu postova lako zagubi tko je u kojem dijelu ciklusa  :Smile: 

Fala na kavi, ali ja sam kao Sarasvati samo čajopija.

*Iva*, vidi se crtica  :Smile:  Cestitam!

----------


## iva_777

Hvala vam curke! U isto vrijeme sam i uzbudjena i prestrasena  :scared:  s obzirom na ishod prosle trudnoce. Zato cu ovaj puta polako. Mozda odem vaditi betu, a mozda ponovim testic kroz par dana, u svakom slucaju javit cu vam rezultat. Kod gin planiram oko valentinova kada bi trebala biti 6+..., ne znam koliko ima smisla ici prije.
Evo i ja sad gledam na laptopu i nis ne vidim haha, na mob se bolje vidi.

----------


## iva_777

Beta 113.99  :Grin:

----------


## sanjka

> Beta 113.99


Iva bravoooo....cestitam  :Smile:  
Nek sve ide svojim tokom kak treba  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Beta 113.99


Čestitammmmm draga!
Neka ova bude mirna i trudnoća u kojoj ćeš uživat svaki dan!

----------


## Nivana

O dva pogotka ovaj ciklus... Čestitke Danijela i Iva... Izgleda da ova godina daje sve od sebe već u prvim danima... Samo neka tako j dalje nastavi... 
Jučer sam pravila salenjake i pitu s jabukama, danas doboš tortu... Sve za dalje.. Da mi vrijeme brže ide.....

----------


## CHIARA...

Cestitam Iva.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Cestitam cure. Sad hrabro i sretno dalje.

----------


## MAMI 2

Anka kako si ti?

----------


## MAMI 2

> O dva pogotka ovaj ciklus... Čestitke Danijela i Iva... Izgleda da ova godina daje sve od sebe već u prvim danima... Samo neka tako j dalje nastavi... 
> Jučer sam pravila salenjake i pitu s jabukama, danas doboš tortu... Sve za dalje.. Da mi vrijeme brže ide.....


Ajme jesi vrijedna!

----------


## MAMI 2

Iva, Danijela jel bilo simptoma?

----------


## iva_777

Hvala vam djevojke! 
Ja sam blagoreceno unezvjerena. Nisam ocekivala. 
Iznutra sva treperim. Izvana sam hladna kao spricer. I takva cu ostati dok ne vidim ono malo treperavo srceko.
Od simptoma pa mogla bi reci nista. Uzasno mi je hladno i nikako se ne mogu ugrijati, ali to sam pripisala ovim minusima vani. Umorna sam po defaultu. Ostalo nista...cicke ni bolne ni osjetljive ni tamnije ni povecane...ma nis, bas ono nikakvih simptoma.

----------


## sarasvati

Ajmeeeeeeeee, Iva, divnoooooo! Divno! Divno! Divno!

----------


## sarasvati

Ja ne trebam nista provjeravati, moja M je za mene sve odradila. Stigla dan prije. Tak da sam sutra 2dc. Mami na mobu ne znam podebljati :/ 
I tak. :D

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 28.01.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc *ll*


odbrojavalice:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavica, čaj, kakao !
Nažalost radna subota.
Sara  :grouphug:

----------


## Anka91

Mami hvala na pitanju ja sam ti super. Sad sam u fazi osluskivanja svaki dan ocekujem da se mrvica oglasi ali za sad jos nista.

----------


## Giovi

Jutro curke! 
Iva i Danijela,cestitam vam od <3!!!

Kod mene vam nema nista pametno,pokrili smo sta smo pokrili i to je to... stavila sam si u glavu da cu kulirati,pa prvi dan kad sam osjetila da pocinju plodni dani me uhvatilo dobro staro "moramo se sexati" ludilo ali sam sama sebe opet posjela i rekla si "ohladi malo,sta bude biti ce"... i to je to... sad se pripremam na ovo razdoblje nadanja i iscekivanja ali mi u glavi nekako lakse jer sam si narucila ipak trakice tako da se samo nadam da ce do sljedeceg ciklusa doci da se igram s tim i da vidim uopce kad su mi tocno O.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jutro curke  :Smile:  ja jucer bila na pregledu, kaze dr. ,,Danas i u ned odnosi da pokrijemo ovulaciju"!. Folikul bio 18mm, 10dc...  jucer smo pokrili, jos sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Jutro curke! 
> Iva i Danijela,cestitam vam od <3!!!
> 
> Kod mene vam nema nista pametno,pokrili smo sta smo pokrili i to je to... stavila sam si u glavu da cu kulirati,pa prvi dan kad sam osjetila da pocinju plodni dani me uhvatilo dobro staro "moramo se sexati" ludilo ali sam sama sebe opet posjela i rekla si "ohladi malo,sta bude biti ce"... i to je to... sad se pripremam na ovo razdoblje nadanja i iscekivanja ali mi u glavi nekako lakse jer sam si narucila ipak trakice tako da se samo nadam da ce do sljedeceg ciklusa doci da se igram s tim i da vidim uopce kad su mi tocno O.


Tak i ja kuliram bezveze... Danas mi po kalendaru kao počinju plodni dani., ali nedam se pa smo pokrili i ovi šest dana prije... I sad cijeli idući tjedan polažem nadu za ovaj ciklus da bude plodan... A ako bude volje cijeli mjesec cu pokriti pa *****u valjda ce jedan dan biti uspjeh...   
Ja odustala od tih trakica jer kao da se ne zamaram s tim... Sta bude al izrabljujem muza da ce pomislit da sam luda...xD xD

----------


## Giovi

Hahhaa...ma ja cu probati sa tim trakicama pa vidjeti kako ce ici...inace ja kada radim nesto,bilo sta u zivotu onda to mora biti odradjeno savrseno pa tako me to pucalo i sada. 
svaki dan je trebalo skakutati da nebi promasili slucajno koji dan i tako sam dodatni stres stvarala i sebi a i njemu

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja ću izludit s gljivicama, opet ih imam. 4 mj je bilo ok i sad podivljale.

----------


## Giovi

Davno je tu kod nas bio jedan stari i jako dobar ginekolog kod kojeg je isla moja mama i koji je zenama koje su osjetljive dolje i kojima se svaki stres,promjena ili sl otrazava prvo dolje,preporucao da skuhaju 1l vode i kada se malo ohladi da umjesaju 1 ili 2 (ne sjecam se sad tocno) zlice jabucnog octa i da se sa tim operu izvana i iznutra. Meni je znalo pomoci jer kada sam bila mladja svaka veca nervoza,svako pranje previse bi mi se poremetilo.

----------


## November

2 plusa ove godine već, ma bravo cure, divno je krenulo!!!  :Smile: 

Evo popodnevne kavice...

Nego, u 12 h danas sam pišnula trakicu, i ostavila je na šanku u kuhinji i išla spremati malo, pa sam zaboravila na nju, al MM je pogledao nakon cca 10-ak min i pita on slatko "a kaj znači ako su iste boje?", iako sam mu već x puta objasnila :D Moram li reći šta smo radili idućih pola sata :DDD

Presretna sam bila, baš vesela kao malo dijete, ulovila sam O, pa jel to moguće, da i meni nešto bude kako treba biti...Tako da, pokrivamo i danas navečer, i sutra ujutro i sutra navečer hihi...U ponedjeljak smo na poslu pa ćemo tek predvečer...S tim da seks uopće nije bio reda radi,baš nam je bilo lijepo.

Ako i ne bude ništa ovaj ciklus, nekako sam sad mirnija i samopouzdanija kad mi je trakica pokazala tako... :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Bravo, *iva*!!!

----------


## Narancica000

Cestitam Iva, jako mi je drago zbog tebe! Puno srece ti zelim i da mazis okrugli trbuh za koji tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, Mami  :Kiss:  

November, lijepo te čitati  :Smile:

----------


## danijela 1990

> Super Danijela.
> Tebi je 77 dan ciklusa ili jos i vise??
> To je bila kasnija ovulacija, zapravo koliko sam skuzila
> ni ti ne znas jer imas dugacke cikluse.
> 
> I uopce nije bitno...bitno da ste pogodili tajming


Hehe, tajming je bio pravi.

----------


## danijela 1990

> Beta 113.99


Superr Iva. Čestitke

----------


## danijela 1990

:Zaljubljen: 


> Hvala vam djevojke! 
> Ja sam blagoreceno unezvjerena. Nisam ocekivala. 
> Iznutra sva treperim. Izvana sam hladna kao spricer. I takva cu ostati dok ne vidim ono malo treperavo srceko.
> Od simptoma pa mogla bi reci nista. Uzasno mi je hladno i nikako se ne mogu ugrijati, ali to sam pripisala ovim minusima vani. Umorna sam po defaultu. Ostalo nista...cicke ni bolne ni osjetljive ni tamnije ni povecane...ma nis, bas ono nikakvih simptoma.


Potpisujem apsolutno sve napisano.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 29.01.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc *ll*


odbrojavalice:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Izgleda da jedino ja ne mogu spavat, zato kavicaa!

----------


## Giovi

Jutro mami i jutro ostalim curama...
Hvala na kavici...evo ja se spremam za radnu suncanu nedjelju...

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro. Hvala Mami. Bas pijem kavicu da se razbudim. Ocekujem M ovih dana da ponovno krenemo, a nikako docekati.  :facepalm:  :drama:

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi  sta ima u Opatiji?

----------


## Narancica000

Jutro svima, Mami hvala na kavici bas mi treba!
Moja curka i ja smo probdjele noc, boli ju uho i nije mogla spavati  :Sad:

----------


## Giovi

Chiara,ovdje ima puno sunca...savrsen dan za setnjice,kavice ili za jakoooo puno poslaaaa...  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Koliko se veselim toliko i ne...nije da pucam od volje za raditi ali ce mi brze proci dan...  :Smile: 
Kako ces ti provesti dan?

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi mi cemo rostiljati danas. Imamo radnu akciju sa drvima pa poslije toga rostilj. 
Narancice  :Love:   Kad ti je termin?

----------


## Narancica000

Chiara  :Love:  termin je 29.6... usla u 19tt, jos malo pa smo na pola!

----------


## Giovi

Chiara,vama ce biti bas lijepoooooo...uzivaj...  :Smile: 
Narancice,biti ce mali racic ili racica... :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara  termin je 29.6... usla u 19tt, jos malo pa smo na pola!


Ajme vec ste na pola puta.  :Shock:  Pa kad prije?  :Smile:  

Da, bit ce nam veselo danas Giovi.  :Grin:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Chiara  termin je 29.6... usla u 19tt, jos malo pa smo na pola!


Vauuu, kako je brzo prošlo. Za curku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je prestane bolit.

Ljubomorna sam na vas s mora, kod nas zimmaaa.

----------


## MonaLi

Bas mi je dragi bio na moru zadnjih par dana i kaze svi sjede na terasi, piju kavu i uživaju. Hoću jaaaaaa!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Dobar dan, svima!

Narancice, ako je nama brzo prošlo, jako je tek tebi!

Mi smo jucer proveli na suncu. Bili smo cijeli dan na Sljemenu, Zagrepčanke, preporučujem. Prekrasno je. 

Sad se bacam na kolač.

----------


## Narancica000

Jako jako brzo! Da ne osjetim mrvicu kako se meskolji u trbuhu, ne bi ni znala da sam trudna :D 
Trbuh mi je maali, i ovo drugo tromjesecje je stvarno cudesno - za razliku od umornog i mucninama popracenog prvog.

I ja zavidim svima na suncu! Kod nas nakon par dana jakog vjetra sada pocela i kisa padati. A tak bi sjela na neku terasicu i uzivala u kavici ... ehh. A tek rostilj  :njam:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Narancice* dođi. Ima i sunca i rostilja i kavice na terasi u Ri.  :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, kavica!

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure, 
Evo kuham što god želite za dobro jutro  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 30.01.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc *ll*


odbrojavalice:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## Nivana

jutro...
kavica definitivno...
zenice da pitam, ovak malo bezveze...
ako smo imali odnos u kadi,ono super puno vode i kupanac, da li postoji mogucnost da je sperma izasla dok smo jos bili unutra...to je tak meni nezgodno pitanje...

----------


## November

Jutro!

Nivana kako misliš izašla - iscurila iz tebe? Pa mogla je, zašto ne?

Ja sam jučer oko 10h ujutro popiškila opet trakicu, i ne da su bile iste boje nego je ova crtica moja bila dooobrano tamnija od kontrolne.

Šta sad to znači? Dal mi je O bila jučer, ili će biti danas? Danas me boli sve dolje i osjećam onaj pritisak...Samo ne znam kad točno je O.

----------


## MAMI 2

November nakon pozitivne trakice O nastupa u roku 12 do 36 sati. Dakle sad se bacaj u akciju.
Nivana moglo je iscurit, a u svakom slučaju super za s.. u kadi.

----------


## November

Ali pozitivna trakica je bila u subotu oko 12h (iste boje) i jučer oko 10h (testna puno tamnija). Grrr.

Sad sam na poslu, mogu tek iza 17 h bebiti, al jesmo jučer 2x i u subotu, pokrili smo stvarno, danas ćemo popodne i kasnije onda laganini.

----------


## MonaLi

*November*, ta tamna ti može trajati i 2-3 dana, vjerojatno će danas ovulacija, ali tko to točno može znati  :Smile: 
Bitno da pokrivate  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro!
> 
> Nivana kako misliš izašla - iscurila iz tebe? Pa mogla je, zašto ne?
> 
> Ja sam jučer oko 10h ujutro popiškila opet trakicu, i ne da su bile iste boje nego je ova crtica moja bila dooobrano tamnija od kontrolne.
> 
> Šta sad to znači? Dal mi je O bila jučer, ili će biti danas? Danas me boli sve dolje i osjećam onaj pritisak...Samo ne znam kad točno je O.


November to ti je full pik sto si uhvatila.
Mami ti je sve vec napisala.
Znaci ili ti je bila sinoc kasno ili ce danas tokom dana.
Danas obavezno akcija kad budete mogli.

Jesi pratila bazalnu mozda??
Ona bi ti sad tu mogla pomoci.
Ako pratis i ako je jutros bio skok onda je O bila.

----------


## November

Ne pratim bazalnu, nikako da krenem, ako bude ovaj mjesec minus onda ću od sljedećeg svakako početi, da budem sto posto lijepo onda sigurna kad je O.

----------


## Pozitivka

Pozdrav cure,
Zadnjih tjedana ne pratim bas forum previse, a toliko pozitivnih stvari se izdogadalo!
Cestitam danijela 1990 i iva_777!!
Kako ne stignem redovno pratiti, jednom tjedno procitam sta se dogada pa nista ne komentiram jer sam stalno u zaostatku!
Mami mozes me pisati sutra 7dc, ali mislim da ce ovo biti zadnji mjesec da sam na listi, predugo vec pokusavamo bez uspjeha, treba nam pauza od svega...

----------


## Nivana

a mislim izasla, iscurila...ili nekako...ali sigurno da je nesto i ostalo...mislim navodno sam u plodnim danima pa svaki put pazim da neidem na wc i slicno bar pol sata sat....a sad u kadi da mi nije voda potakla curenje...da se nije razvodnilo...ma neznam sta pricam i o cemu mislim...jer ako je iscurilo, danas navecer vise nece biti dva dana od odnosa nego bit ce tri a kljucni su dani...
sory sto vas zamaram s glupostima...ali negdje misli moram ostaviti. :Laughing: ..necu sigurno nazvati mamu pa joj se pozaliti...hahahhaha :Joggler:  :Coffee:

----------


## November

Nivana, bez brige, čim je TM svršio unutra je dovoljna količina spermića koja "ostane". Meni se dešava u zadnje vrijeme da mi ništa ne iscuri, ali prije toga mi je svaki put iscurilo!! I ja sam bila zabrinuta i pitala sam gin jel to normalno, rekla je da naravno da je, mora negdje izaći van, da se ne brinem, ima ih tamo gdje trebaju biti. Da budeš mirnija, možeš za taj završni dio odnosa prakticirati položaje gdje će spermići odmah završiti duboko unutra (i to je savjet gin). Ali to je više psihički, nego što ima pravog efekta. Kad će se uloviti, moguće je da se ulovi u najnemogućijeoj pozi  :Smile: 

Zadnjih par puta, kažem, nije mi iscurilo, čekala sam cca 15 min u ležećem položaju pa išla piškiti, možda je tad da nisam skužila. A možda se sve skupa pomiješalo s mojom sluzi koju imam na izvoz ovih dana.

----------


## Nivana

a luda sam pokusavam"kao " da se ne bediram i ne razmisljam previse, a onda pocnem se brinuti o takvim glupostima...a kao kuul sam...sigurno je nesto i ostalo...al opet kao super spontani s...x bez razmisljanja o tome...a onda cijelu noc sam skoro sanjala da zbog toga mi se nece uhvatiti.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :Idea:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Sybila

Padobranac  :Grin: 
Nivana, nit jajca nit jajnike u vrucu vodu na dulje vrijeme oko O. To je jedna od bitnijih stvari koje nam savjetuju na MPO - paziti na temperaturu tijela i ne se previse topliti nakon transfera (ili O), bez vrucih tuseva, kupki, sauna, deset slojeva popluna itd. Musko bez uskih hlaca i gaca, mob van iz djepa na hlacama. To mi je osobno bio najgori dio cekanja nakon transfera jer sam inace uvijek pod vrelom vodom i tus u "toploj" mi je bilo isto ko da me bacis u smrznuto jezero. Uglavnom, dobronamjerno, u principu je dobro da izbjegavate takve stvari ako se vec trudite  :Smile:  naravno, ima puno na svijetu jacuzzi beba, to nikada nije definitivno i nekad je i bolje da je u naletu strasti  :Grin:  nemoj sad da te ovo jos vise zbedira! Kaj bude, bit ce.
Nemoj se brinuti zbog "curenja",to sve normalno  :Wink: 
Cestitke na plusevima i drzim fige vama ostalima da ga sto prije vidite i vi  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Kako ste curke?
Sluzim podnevsku kaficu i caj, ko zeli neka se posluzi  :Smile: 

Ja sam bila na konsultacijama i pronašla sam svoju full super doktoricu ginekologicu  :Rolling Eyes:  
Sa početkom februara, radimo sve nalaze ( napokon je neko poslozio sta,kako i zasto treba da se rade) dakle muž radi ponovo spermogram,spermokulturu i jos neke 3 pretrage na bakterije valjda morfolosku strukturu, nisam zapamtila nazive uglavnom sveukupno 5 pretraga njegovih i to je sveukupna obrada što se mm tiče.
Ja radim papa,kolposkopiju i briseve i uzv. I još neke mikrobiološke testove, briseve.

Pa je rekla doktorica, da budemo vidjeli onda sta i kako dalje.

Osjećam se pozitivno po prvi puta.  :Smile:  :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bajbi hvala na kavici. Drago mi je da se napokon pokrenulo. MM je radio samo spermiogram za mpo, markere i rh faktor. Nista ga drugo nisu trazili, ali sam zato ja svasta nesto jos morala obaviti.
Nivana i ja mislim da samo visak iscuri van, a ono sto treba pliva uzvodno do pravog mjesta.  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajbi hvala na kavici. Drago mi je da se napokon pokrenulo. MM je radio samo spermiogram za mpo, markere i rh faktor. Nista ga drugo nisu trazili, ali sam zato ja svasta nesto jos morala obaviti.
> Nivana i ja mislim da samo visak iscuri van, a ono sto treba pliva uzvodno do pravog mjesta.


Aham, meni je tako objasnila, jer kaze spermogram nike dovoljan jer mogu imati odlican spermogram, super pokretljivost ali sada ide onaj dio koji nisam bas razumjela ali zapamtila sam kao ne mogu do jajnika zadrze se i slijepe u va*ini  :Smile:  nesto mi nezgodno napisati cijelu rijec, ali vjerujem joj.  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

pa ja sam se malo izbedirala jutros da kao sta ako je iscurilo, plus kupka u vrucoj vodi, kupaona je zaista izgldala kao sauna punaaa pare....al nema veze sta je tu je...dao bog pa ponovili jios koji put tek tak sto nas ponese....bez brige i pameti...
al sto CHIARA kaze sto treba to bi trebalo ici samo uzvodno...kao ribe kad plivaju u suprotnom smijeru.... uglavnom jos jedna kava definitivno...
bajbiblue-super sto si nasla doktoricu koja razumije i koja ti odgovara, to nije tako cest slucaj....nadamo se da cu uskoro biti i tvoje odbrojavanje...

----------


## Bajbiblue

Da Nivana, i meni je fakat drago zbog toga  :Smile: 

Nadamo se da ćemo sve, jedna po jedna odbrojavati, i da će to tak glatko ići svima nama  :Kiss:

----------


## Giovi

Jutroooo cureee...kavicaaa je tuuuu...posluzite se... :Smile:

----------


## November

Jutro!

Moja trakica je jučer malo oslabila, i dalje je bila jaka al mrvcu svijetlija od kontrolne. Pokrili smo.
Sad čekamo i uživamo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. *Giovi* hvala na kavici. Kod nas je pocela kisa tako da cure ne morate biti ljubomorna na nas u Primorju, sunca vise nema...  :Razz: 
N*ovember*  :fige:

----------


## iva_777

Dobar dan zemske!   November drzim fige!   Kod mene nista novo. Jos jedan pisnuti test, onak cisto iz znatizelje...plus kao kuca. Na zalost ne mogu se veseliti, onako kako bih trebala, sve do odlaska kod ginekologa. Strah od ponovljenog scenarija je veci od veselja.  Inace od jutros muku mucim sa mucninom, a cetkica za zube mi je ponovno najgori neprijatelj. Brrrr najezim se od same pomisli da ju moram gurnut do sedmica  :Smile: . Nocu izrazito lose spavam. Noge su mi ledene kao da ih u skrinji cuvam. Spavati bih mogla bilo kad, bilo gdje i u bilo kojem polozaju (osim po noci grrr). Drugi simptoma nema...hvala Bogu!   Mami2 cekam te u gornjem domu! Ocekujem dve crtice i kraj tvojeg imena ovaj puta  :Smile:

----------


## November

Hvala cureeee! Tko će sad dočekat jaooo moram se nečim zaokupirati (po mogućnosti da nije guglanje simptoma po milijunti put)

I kod mene kiša i hladno u 3...MRZIM ZIMU :@

iva jasno da se ne možeš opustiti, ali dok obaviš gin, vjerujem da će ti biti lakše i da ćeš početi uživati.

Ja isto obožavam vreli tuš (dok se MM uvijek tušira u mlakoj vodi, ima izuzetno osjetljivu kožu koju doslovno sprži čim je voda vrela), a ja bih se mislim u kipućoj mogla namakati. Dobro da sam sad i to saznala. Mob u hlačama ne nosi, al nosi ponekad uske bokse. Riješit ćemo i to! A spavamo goli uvijek tako da me tješi da su mu bar po noći "dečki" slobodni.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 31.01.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc *ll*


odbrojavalice:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Iva, hvala ti draga, al ništa od toga, sinoć poslije s.. je iscurilo malo roza spermw tako da je m iza ugla isamo čekam da krene.

----------


## Bajbiblue

November : razumijem te totalno. Ja 20-tog idem svojoj doktorici, sa citavom dokumentacijom jer mi je rekla da je pozeljno da odem u prvoj fazi ciklusa tj. Po prestanku menustracije. A 15- tog vjestica stize.  :Smile:  i prvi puta je jedva cekam, haha  :Smile: 

Tako sam sretna iznutra, zbog stucnosti svoje doktorice. I pozitivna, prvi puta imam osjecaj da cu uskoro vidjeti svoj plus  :Smile:  


Ja ovo podne sluzim caj, pa ko zeli neka se posluzii, vrkuta je u pitanju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bajbi ima li koji vocni?  :lool:

----------


## Bajbiblue

CHIARA; ima, kako da nema.. višnja, brusnica, mix voće hahaha,, ako išta ima, ima čaja  :Very Happy: 
 Mislim da bi nam i travar pozavidio alternativnom medicinom  :Laughing:

----------


## Nivana

ma znate sta ja cu jedan Kapučino.... :D ima ko nije za caj...žabe ce vam se naleć...
ja mislim da se meni desava O jucer boli u lijevoj strani jajnika, danas u desnoj...srecom pa smo sinoc pokrili....

----------


## angiebanangie

Pozdrav curke! 

Nisam se javljala neko vrijeme, trebao mi je odmak od svega. Sad sam tu i krecem citati zaostatke da vidim gdje smo. 

Ja vam imam plusic, prvi u godinu dana nakon prve (neostvarene) T! Ukazao se na 11dpo, danas sam 13dpo. Drzte fige da je to to!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## angiebanangie

Copy pasteano sa proslog threada. Hvala Chiara!  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

sto vi mislite o tome da jedno dijete 6godina, kaze svojoj majci(mojoj kolegici) da je sanjala da JA (teta Ivana) je rodila-dobila u bolnici dvije bebe istovremeno;;;::...
sta islite da li dijete sklono tako nesto izmisliti-smislit kao sanjat...ili zaozbiljno da je mala tako nesto sanjala...

----------


## iva_777

Nivana...moja petogodisnjakinja nema pojma da sam trudna. Ne govorimo nista dok ne bude sto posto sigurno da je sve ok. Ali to ju ne sprijecava da vec danima prica o bebi u mom trbuhu. A jucer je nacrtala tatu, sebe i mene i to sa dvije bebe u trbuhu  :Grin: 
I bas sam i ja sinoc rekla MM-u jel moguce da ona nekaj predosjeca.

----------


## iva_777

Angiebanangie cestitaaaaaam!!!!

----------


## Nivana

i ja razumijem svoje dijete-6god- ona non stop tepe o bebama i o tome kako zeli brata-seku...ali to je vec pod normaln...svaki dan nesto o tome..kako se stave bebe u stomak.kako se izvadi? i slicno...ali ovaj mali san ove male osobe bas me onak stavio u razmisljanje, i neide van iz glave......da li je to moguce da se tak sta desi??'

----------


## Nivana

> i ja razumijem svoje dijete-6god- ona non stop tepe o bebama i o tome kako zeli brata-seku...ali to je vec pod normaln...svaki dan nesto o tome..kako se stave bebe u stomak.kako se izvadi? i slicno...ali ovaj mali san ove male osobe bas me onak stavio u razmisljanje, i neide van iz glave......da li je to moguce da se tak sta desi??'


mislim koje glupo pitanje od mene _da li je moguce_  ono tak sta ni sama nevjerujem da sam napisala ... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Angie cestitam jos jednom.  :Kiss: 
Iva i Nivana ~~~~~ da ugledate  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Bajbiblue

*angiebangie* cestitaaaaaam, cestiiiiiiiitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## danijela 1990

Angiebangie cestitkee. Cure koje se razumiju da mi malo objasne oko otvaranja novog odbrojavanja. Vec nas sad ima 3 trudnice (ako nisam koju zaboravila). Pa bi trebalo otvoriti odbrojavanje. Tko pise listu svaki dan i ostale informacije mi trebaju. I odmah otvaram novo

----------


## CHIARA...

Klikni na vrhu stranice na ono Prije začeća, a kad ti se to otvori onda na dnu stranice imas otvori novu temu. Listu pise *Mami* svaki dan i o tome ne moras brinuti. A mozda da sve otvorite zajedno odbrojavanje?  :Smile:

----------


## danijela 1990

A onda ok. Brinula me lista, ali znaci nemam brige za to. I mislila sam da sve zajedno otvorimo, da ne otvaramo jedna za drugom bezveze

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Kavica je kuhana, poslužite se!

Odbrojavanje otvaraju cure koje su na listi, dakle koje su odbrojavale cijelo vrijeme, koliko sam ja upućena.  
Angie čestitam!

----------


## danijela 1990

Jutroo, ja nisam bila na listi pa ne mogu otvoriti novo odbrojavanje. Ako su takva pravila postivat cemo ih. Nije uredu da se netko samo pojavi i otvori novo a nije nikad napisao ni jedan post. Iako sam ja tu bila skroz s vama (i ostat cu) drzat cu se pravila

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 01.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc *ll
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


odbrojavalice:
marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## November

*angie čestitke od srca!!!! ajme kako divan početak godine, BEBIČAST*   :Very Happy:

----------


## tocekica

Angie, čestitam  :Sing:

----------


## angiebanangie

Hvala, cure! Jos je nestvarno! 

Cestitke svim plusicima!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Kava, caj, kakao, posluzite se.

----------


## Nivana

pa neka onda otvore novo odbrojavanje...i da to sto krace traje....ajmo zenske toliko ste se trudile sad nek bude vase ime glavna tema...:D :D :D
chiara hvala na kavici...bas pase...iako bi se meni mogla ubrojat vec u prvu podnevnu...
ali zbilja ovaj siječanj dobro svima ide, ili je to uzrok Novogodišnja festa bila...svi se opustili i svi u nove pobjede bez opterecenja...
 :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...
Evo ja sam vec na drugoj kavici...
Ovo odbrojavanje je odlicno krenulo...znaci po tri curke u odbrojavanju....neka se tako nastavi i mi ostale smo brzo na redu...  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Zaboravih, Angie cestitam od <3

----------


## Nivana

> Jutro cure...
> Evo ja sam vec na drugoj kavici...
> Ovo odbrojavanje je odlicno krenulo...znaci po tri curke u odbrojavanju....neka se tako nastavi i mi ostale smo brzo na redu...


ja se nadam da ce mo mi ovaj ciklus pogodit...i da cu ja biti sljedeca...heheh a jesam skromna...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Giovi

Ja se ne zelim nadati...neka me iznenadi...  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

nada umire posljednja...:D :D

----------


## Giovi

Ma ja se nadam da ce meni trakice doci do sljedeceg ciklusa vise nego sto se nadam da ce biti plus...dobro,malo lazem sama sebe,ali tako mi lakse... :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Heheheh i ja cu biti skromna pa se nadam da ce osim vas curke, ova godina biti plodna i za *Monu*,* Sanjku* i mene.  :Heart:

----------


## Giovi

To to... :Smile:  Rekla ja da ako nastavimo u istom tonu,3 po odbrojavanju sve smo brzo na redu...  :Very Happy:

----------


## chicha

Pozdrav curkeee,
ja toliko tu dugooo nisam bila da sam ostala bez teksta  :Shock:  tri plusića, jaoooo čestitam *danijela, Iva_777 i angiebangie* 
Stvarno sam sretna radi vas, pa neka svaki mjesec imamo novo odbrojavanje, pusa svima... :Bye:

----------


## iva_777

Iskreno nemam pojma kakva su pravila, ali ja osobno nemam nista protiv da uz moje ime stoje jos dva. Dapace sto vise to bolje  :Grin:  Jedino bih pricekala prvi pregled da budem sigurna da je sve ok. Pa ak nije problem da pricekamo jos do 13.02.?

----------


## chicha

> Ja ću izludit s gljivicama, opet ih imam. 4 mj je bilo ok i sad podivljale.


Kako sam čitala sve zaostatke pa sam ti htjela savjetovat moj lijek protiv gljivica, možda si ga probala al evo meni je stvarno uvijek pomogao. Obični tampon umočiti u domaće pravo kantarion ulje i staviti u rodnicu preko noći, par večeri za redom, meni uvijek pomogne,al ne samo za gljivice nego i upale i ranice odličan preparat.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Chicha* kako si ti? Kad ides na pregled?

----------


## chicha

> *Chicha* kako si ti? Kad ides na pregled?


Dobro sam,iako sam tjedan dana bila na bolovanju, nisam dizala glavu s wc školjke  :Undecided:  sad se kao malo smiruje...
Vidim da tko god ti govori za neke simptome, ne možeš ih toliko shvatit dok ih ne osjetiš na svojoj koži...
Pregled u ponedjeljak, tad će već bit 10+2 :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

*Angie* - čestitam!!! Sretno   :Smile: 

*Chiara* - hvala ti, i ja se nadam za sve nas  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav!! Još veselja na temi!! *Angie*, čestitam!!

Bome vas je već dosta stalo u red za plusiće  :Grin: 

Čitala sam prethodno, pa vezano uz djecu i predosjećaj... Moja cura (2g,10mj) spominjala je intezivno svoju sestru, što ne bi bilo toliko čudno, ali i ljubila mi trbuh jer je tamo beba, a kad u to vrijeme ja imala plus i ubrzo više nisam ništa imala... tako da i kod mene ta slučajnost.

*iva*, mislim da i je pravilo da se odbrojavanje otvara nakon pregleda. Ako i nije tako, mislim da bi trebalo biti tako. Logično bi bilo otvoriti ga nakon što se čuje malo srce.

----------


## Nivana

> Pozdrav!! Još veselja na temi!! *Angie*, čestitam!!
> 
> Bome vas je već dosta stalo u red za plusiće 
> 
> Čitala sam prethodno, pa vezano uz djecu i predosjećaj... Moja cura (2g,10mj) spominjala je intezivno svoju sestru, što ne bi bilo toliko čudno, ali i ljubila mi trbuh jer je tamo beba, a kad u to vrijeme ja imala plus i ubrzo više nisam ništa imala... tako da i kod mene ta slučajnost.
> 
> *iva*, mislim da i je pravilo da se odbrojavanje otvara nakon pregleda. Ako i nije tako, mislim da bi trebalo biti tako. Logično bi bilo otvoriti ga nakon što se čuje malo srce.


po pitanju tog djecijeg predosjecaja...neznam sta bi mislila...ali sam malo razmisljala i posto je mala sanjala blizance....ono moj tata ima bracu blizance i moja baka od tate ima sestre blizanke...tako da sve je moguceeeeeeeeeee....... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: .ali nekuzim ja taj dio racunanja kome bi trebalo pripasti opet u kojem koljenu i tak to...ali ......hihihihihihihihihi....:D

----------


## sarasvati

Ne znam ni ja prave genetičke izračune, ali rekla bih da si ti stvarno dobar kandidat za imati blizance!  :Love:

----------


## Nivana

> Ne znam ni ja prave genetičke izračune, ali rekla bih da si ti stvarno dobar kandidat za imati blizance!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :balon:

----------


## angiebanangie

Hvala na cestitkama, drage moje odbrojavalice. Sad istim ritmom dalje, mjesecno bar tri plusica da imamo!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Natalie38

Pozdrav curke. Kod mene se konacno malo smirilo. Opet smo sami i vracamo se u svakodnevnicu. Ja se ne nadam nikakom plusicu jer nismo bas bebili. Ali sutra imam termin kod doktora pa cemo vidjeti. Vjerojatno cu krenuti sa kakvim tabletama pa cemo vidjeti kako ovdje funkcionira.
A za terapiju su potrebne prvo kakve pretrage?

I cestitam na plusicima!!!!! Cekalice samo hrabro naprijed! Imam osijecaj da ce pasti jos koji plusoc uskoro.

----------


## MonaLi

Natalie - za kakvu terapiju pitas?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Natalie38

MonaLi pocetnu. Ne znam kako d se izrazim. Vise od pola godine pokusavamo a kako imam 38 godina odlucila sam ici kod doktora. Kako to ide nemam blage veze ali valjda cu dobiti sta za poticanje ovulacije. Koliko cu daleko ici ne znam ali znam da nismo spremno ici na umjetnu oplodnju ili sl. Nisam spremna za tako sta i sto puta sam rekla da vam se divim kroz sta prolazite ali ja ne mogu. Imamo vec jednu curicu pa ako ce ici ok a ako ne opet ok.

----------


## MAMI 2

Natalie možeš dobit klomufen al uz praćenje.

Šta se tiče novog odbrojavanja  meni je svejedno, ja to ne odlučujem, ali znam da smo bili i opomenuti nekoliko puta. Novo odbrojavanje otvaraju cure s liste nakon + ne čeka se pregled, ali naravno ako to trudnica želi. Ako ne, ne može joj nitko to nametnut. 

Možda da pitamo nekoga ako želite.

Mene opet neka tuga pere.

----------


## MonaLi

Natalie - da li si sigurna da ne ovuliras? Za klomifen u principu nisu potrebne neke pripreme, ali neki doktor preporučaju napraviti prohodnost jajovoda, pogotovo ako inace ovuliras. Kakav je spermiogram?

Mami - zasto tuga? Neeeee, toliko je lijepih razloga za sreću, kod tebe sigurno  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Mami, zasto tuga? Zbog spotinga? 

Natalie, ja nisam jos dosla do te odluke. Danas sam pisala doktoru i prespavat cu i onda mu uzvratiti mejl. 

Za novo odbrojavanje sam mislila da se otvara nakon pregleda, ali i ako nije tako, ja bih ga otvarala tada. Ivina sadašnja situacija je moja potencijalna buduća situacija. I mogu otprilike zamisliti sto bi se sve moglo vrtjeti po glavi.

----------


## Natalie38

MonaLi nismo niti on niti ja dosada bili na kakvom pregledu. Mada je i on spreman ici. MM inace je prije sest godina operirao bruh pa ne znam jer je moguce da ima kakve veze sa tim. A i prosle godine je koristio jake lijekove mada nisam nista nasla da bi moglo imati veze sa tim. 
Dali ovuliram ne znam. Svakih par mjeseci imam bolove u jajnicima za vrijeme ovulacije iscjedak nista posebno. Al opet kolimo se sjecam i prije prve trudnoce je bilo tako mada tada nisam pratila tako kao sad. 
Inace zadnjih pet dana stalno osjecam neki pritisak na doljnjem dijelu stomaka sto nije inace slucaj. Po nekom izracunu su mi plodni dani bili prosli vikend zavrsili. Ne znam. Idem danad vidjeti popodne pa javim.

I kavica je skuhana. Posluzite se

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Natali hvala na kavi!

Ma da, malo me jučer opralo, al danas je bolje.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 02.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc *ll
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


odbrojavalice:
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## MonaLi

*Natalie* - mislim da prije klomifena moraš napraviti sve hormone, i ja bi provjerila na UZV da li ovuliraš... Jer ako inače ovuliraš onda to nije problem i nema smisla da piješ Klomifen, i neka muž napravi spermiogram (pa da i to isključite odmah), ne znam ali to su osnovne pretrage ako već neko vrijeme ne ide. A ako je sve ok onda prohodnost jajovoda... kakav ti je TSH? On je jako bitan za kvalitetu jajnih stanica, općenito sve vezano za štitnjaču...

----------


## iva_777

Jutro curke!   


> Natalie možeš dobit klomufen al uz praćenje.  Šta se tiče novog odbrojavanja  meni je svejedno, ja to ne odlučujem, ali znam da smo bili i opomenuti nekoliko puta. Novo odbrojavanje otvaraju cure s liste nakon + ne čeka se pregled, ali naravno ako to trudnica želi. Ako ne, ne može joj nitko to nametnut.   Možda da pitamo nekoga ako želite.  Mene opet neka tuga pere.


  Mami nema tuge. Lijepo te vidjeti u gornjem domu i nadam se da ces uskoro i kraj svojeg imena upisati dvije crtice.  Ja bih bila najsretnija da mogu otvoriti novo odbrojavanje vec sad, ali bojim se ako se ne daj Boze ponovi blighted ovum ili nesto gore kak bu to izgledalo. Ne znam koga pitati kakvo je stvarno pravilo?

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona, Chiara jel stigla m?

----------


## iva_777

Evo zemske ja sam pitala admine koja su pravila. Nadam se da nam brzo odgovoriti, tak da prestanemo nagadjati i da ih se pocnemo drzati :D Pa kak vele tak bumo delali ne?

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona, Chiara jel stigla m?


Meni nije... već mi je 8.dan nakon Duphastona, sise bole ali M nema, vjerojatno ću opet čekati :/

----------


## MAMI 2

> Evo zemske ja sam pitala admine koja su pravila. Nadam se da nam brzo odgovoriti, tak da prestanemo nagadjati i da ih se pocnemo drzati :D Pa kak vele tak bumo delali ne?


http://http://forum.roda.hr/threads/...ro%C4%8Ditati!
Evo tu su pravila napisana!

----------


## MAMI 2

A i na odbrojavanju od vubs je bila rasprava kad smo čekali da narančica obavi uzv.

----------


## iva_777

> http://http://forum.roda.hr/threads/...ro%C4%8Ditati! Evo tu su pravila napisana!


  Kaze ovako: Kada neka od cura s liste zatrudni, ona u svoju cast otvara novo "Odbrojavanje" koje onda dobiva i njezino ime te odredeni broj, ovisi koje je po redu u ovoj godini.   Ali i dalje ne pise dali se odbrojavanje mora otvoriti odmah po pozitivnom testu ili se moze pricekati da se vidi srcana akcija. Nemojte me pogresno shvatiti, ali ako se kazem ne daj Boze ponovi scenarij blighted ovuma, i ako cu opet morati prekidati trudnocu onda ne zelim gledati odborojavanje u cast necega cega nema.

----------


## Nivana

strpljen spasen....i tu nam je dobro...tako da tjedan dva vamo ili tamo......
danas mi je 20 dc, i mogu reci da mislim da mi je jucer bila O...jer kalendar mi je pokazao jucer kao 5 dan plodnih dana...jer me od 21-22 tak bolilo i grcilo u donjem dijelu stomaka, ja sam mislila da ce mi otpast nesto...tako neka jaka tupa bol, kao da mi je mjehur pun.....e sad sta bi moglo biti,...naravo cim je bol popustila krenuli smo u akciju, i mogu reci da mi je dolje bilo tako vlazno...nevjerojatnoooo...

----------


## November

Cure samo da kratko pozdravim,
na poslu mi je kaos, jedva čekam da završi ovaj radni dan...I onda idem ravno u krevet!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Kaze ovako: Kada neka od cura s liste zatrudni, ona u svoju cast otvara novo "Odbrojavanje" koje onda dobiva i njezino ime te odredeni broj, ovisi koje je po redu u ovoj godini.   Ali i dalje ne pise dali se odbrojavanje mora otvoriti odmah po pozitivnom testu ili se moze pricekati da se vidi srcana akcija. Nemojte me pogresno shvatiti, ali ako se kazem ne daj Boze ponovi scenarij blighted ovuma, i ako cu opet morati prekidati trudnocu onda ne zelim gledati odborojavanje u cast necega cega nema.


Iva razumijem te skroz, nemam ja ništa protiv toga da pričekamo. 
Znam samo da se već o tome pisalo, meni je stvarno svejedno.

----------


## Nivana

bit je samo da se cure koje su trudne dogovore oko trena kad ce otvorit odbrojavanje i koja zeli bit u njemu a koja ne...tako da...samo polako i relax... :utezi:

----------


## Natalie38

MonaLI. Nemam pojma kakav mi je THS. Prije nekih desetak godina sam kontrolirala eto tako cisto iz znatizelje ali tada je bilo sve ok.  Inace nemam stvarno nikakvih zdravstvenih problema niti ne znam kakav visak kila.  Na 165 cm imam 62 kg. U trudnoci sam bila dobila 14 kila i cijelo vrijeme imala tlak za pozeljet. Znaci, sve po svemu nema kakve zdravstvene zapreke osim sto eto jelda sam takvim godinama kao sto jesam.  Danas u pet imam termin pa cemo vidjeti. 

Mami2. Nemoj mi se bedirati. Bit ce sve ok. Ti si mi jedina nada medu ovim curicama do 30.te da ce biti sve ok! Ok?

I cure. Ne raspravljajte toliko tko kada treba otvoriti odbrojavanje. Zar nije najbitnije dobiti plusic I ne zamarati se takvim pitanjima? Vec se odbrojavanje otvoriti. Bitno je doci do odbrojavanja, zar ne?

----------


## MAMI 2

Natali čekamo vjesti, a nadam se da ćeš nam uskoro objaviti +!
Ma ja sam davno shvatila da ništa od + kod mene, samo me ponekad pukne ovako. A i lijepo mi je s vama!
Danas me baš pere pms, luda sam i živčana.

Već sam napisala da je meni stvarno svejedno i stvarno razumijem Ivu.

----------


## Natalie38

Mami2. Niti ja nisam bas optimisticna ali ne smijem si dozvoliti da mi to preokupira svakodnevnicu jer imam svoja dva zlata ( M i moju curicu ) koji su zasluzili nasmijesenu i sretnu mamu an ne kakvu depresivnu. Ne znam sta da mislim ali mi je puno lakse nego curama koje nemaju djece jer mi smo blagoslovljeni sa jednim djetetom. 
Rekla sam da cu probati, jedam, rekla  sam da cu otici na preliminarne pretrage ali za kakve posege i nemam niti snage niti volje niti vremena. 

Nisam niti ja bas prevesela, nekakvo zatisje na poslu pa ima previse vremena za razmisljanje. Nisam depresivna ali sam umorna, preopterecena nekim stvarima i polako dolazim sebi nakon posjete tate. Mislim presretna sam sto je bio ali naporno je uz puno radno vrijeme, dijete, M se brinuto jos dodatno o jednoj osobi koja nije bas najboljega zdravlja. 

A znate cemu se veselim? Da cu nakon mjesec dana u subotu otvoriti kakvo vince, sjesti na kauc po mogucnosti gola I uzivati sa muzem. Samo opusteno.

----------


## iva_777

> Natali čekamo vjesti, a nadam se da ćeš nam uskoro objaviti +! Ma ja sam davno shvatila da ništa od + kod mene, samo me ponekad pukne ovako. A i lijepo mi je s vama! Danas me baš pere pms, luda sam i živčana.  Već sam napisala da je meni stvarno svejedno i stvarno razumijem Ivu.


  Mami kaj pricas ti? Kak to mislis nis od plusa? Daj se prosim te skoncentriraj!  :Grin:  Natalie i od tebe cekam +! Kakve godine? Pa vidite mene...punih 40 i nema predaje  :Wink:  A kaj se odbrojavanja tice ja bi sam definirala tocno kad se otvara novo...ak je odmah onda cu to i postovati, pa kud puklo da puklo haha.

----------


## Natalie38

Iva_777 E bas si mi uljepsala dan. Nisam znala da si i ti u „najboljim godinama „ kao i mi.
Nekako mi te moje godine ne da idu na zivce nego nisam sama sa sobom jos rascistila da ih imam toliko. MM i ja izgledamo stvarno mladoliko, curica nam je tek osam godina tako da do prije pola godine pojam srednjih godina mi je bio stran. Al sad sam sva u njima. 
A koliko ste se vi trudili dok si ostala trudna?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Mona, Chiara jel stigla m?


Jos nije. Danas je 14 dpo pa se nadam da ce doci sto prije da se mogu naruciti za prirodnjak.  :Smile:   Vidim vi raspravljate o godinama, nisam ni ja tako daleko od vas- u 33-oj sam.

----------


## iva_777

> Iva_777 E bas si mi uljepsala dan. Nisam znala da si i ti u „najboljim godinama „ kao i mi. Nekako mi te moje godine ne da idu na zivce nego nisam sama sa sobom jos rascistila da ih imam toliko. MM i ja izgledamo stvarno mladoliko, curica nam je tek osam godina tako da do prije pola godine pojam srednjih godina mi je bio stran. Al sad sam sva u njima.  A koliko ste se vi trudili dok si ostala trudna?


  Hehe jesam jesam i ja sam stara garda. Iako sam u glavi zapela tam negdje oko sesnaeste  :Wink:  Pa nismo se dugo trudili...prosli puta 3 mjeseca, a sada iz prve totalno neocekivano. Mozda je formula u mladjahnom muzu (naime MM ima 29). Sad kad gledam unatrag sve svoje trudnoce i iz prvog braka i sada...islo je tocno ovako: prvo iz prve, drugo iz trece, trece iz prve, blighted iz trece, i sad iz prve. Bas smo se fino poslagali  :Grin:

----------


## Natalie38

Nedavno ste pisale o stavu djece prema nadolazecemo novom clanu. Kod nas je sve suprotno. Nasa mala tek je nedavno ajmo reci pozitivno dala odgovor na moguci dolazak brace ili seke. 
Rekla je da ne zeli ali smo shvatili u cemo je problem. Mada ce sad mozda neke mamice ili curke ovo osuditi ali kako mala spava sa nama u krevetu zaradi straha da ce dobiti nogu. 
Moram priznati da sam ju lagala jer tesko da ce moci jos dugo vremena sa nama spavati pogotovo ako dode bebica al bar je promijenila misljenje i sad si zeli bracu ili seku. Ukoliko opet ne promijeni misljenje. 

I sad imam upitnik na glavi dali sam trebala  ili ne lagati djetetu?

----------


## MonaLi

*Natalie* - eto čekiraj onda TSH i ostale hormone, možda samo tu treba nešto malo poštimati i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

> Hehe jesam jesam i ja sam stara garda. Iako sam u glavi zapela tam negdje oko sesnaeste  Pa nismo se dugo trudili...prosli puta 3 mjeseca, a sada iz prve totalno neocekivano. Mozda je formula u mladjahnom muzu (naime MM ima 29). Sad kad gledam unatrag sve svoje trudnoce i iz prvog braka i sada...islo je tocno ovako: prvo iz prve, drugo iz trece, trece iz prve, blighted iz trece, i sad iz prve. Bas smo se fino poslagali



ma nismo stare. u najboljim godinam.  :Smile:  Ja sam zapela negdje oko 25 godine. 
Kod nas je proslo pola godine. Pri prvoj trudnoci nakon dva mjeseca sam ostala trudna. Jedini pokazatelj mi je bio izostanak M. Znaci nikakvih znaka i sl.

----------


## Natalie38

> *Natalie* - eto čekiraj onda TSH i ostale hormone, možda samo tu treba nešto malo poštimati i to je to


Iz tvojih Usta u Bozije usi  :Smile: 

Joj, oprostite na greskama u pitanju. Ova tupava njemacka tastatura mi sve prevodi bez pitanja...sram ju bilo.

----------


## Beti3

Evo, tu su pravila za odbrojavanje

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/19165-P...pro%C4%8Ditati

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ja imam sutra besplatan pregled, kod stručnjaka za plodnost. I za sve sto se tiče trudnoce. Naime, noni su poznati po uspješnosti ivf i liječenja neplodnosti, čak žene iz svicarske i italije i iz raznih zealja dolaze. Redovni su profesori na univerzitetu također, pa su izbacili na stranici da nude ogrnaicen broj besplatnih pregleda parovima koji se bore za zacece. I uspjela sam da udjem u uzi krug. Mada sam htjela kod doktorice, ali samo odkotr ima termin, pa prihvatiti cu nema veze, ne odstupaju od strucnosti bas toliko puno, mada znam da mu zena daleko strucnija.. ali besplatno je pa bi bilo glupo da odbijem. Ali kad pocnem placati prebacit cu se kod doktorice. Oni su inace muz i zena.  :Smile: 

Pa sam uzbuđena zbog toga!!

Termin mi je sutra u 10 sati. 

Wish me good luck  :fige:

----------


## iva_777

> Otvaraš kad ti to želiš i kad smatraš da treba. O tome nema pravila, naravno. Možeš čim vjeruješ da si trudna ili kad ti to liječnik potvrdi. ili kasnije.
> I, čestitam ti, Iva.


Evo ja cu onda pricekati prvi pregled. Cisto da budem sigurna. Vjerujem da vecina nas obavi to u prvih 50 dana koliko je dozvoljeno biti na listi  :Wink: 
I hvala jod jednom Beti, i na odgovoru i na cestitki  :Kiss: )

----------


## sarasvati

Posve je razumljivo i logično otvoriti novo odbrojavanje nakon pregleda, pogotovo onima koji imaju neku povijest, iako nikad nista nije garancija. Mene ne bi mučilo ni da netko, tko je cijelo vrijeme s nama, otvori novo odbrojavanje i 51. dan  :Smile: 

I, Iva, imas vec dogovoren pregled?  :Smile: 

Dodajem: mi smo dobili prvo dijete iz prve, blighted ovum iz devete, hahaha. I to je to...  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Bajbi - odlično da ideš tamo, očito si u dobrim rukama i sigurno nije velika razlika kod njih dvoje, ipak ti trebas za sada samo ono osnovno  :Wink:  sretno i javi nam sve  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bajbiblue

*Mona*: hvalaa ti, i ja sam uzbudjena. Za njih sam skoro čula, ali su skupi, ali naravno jer imaju tu neku najnoviju opremu, nema veze, možda se ne zadržim puno.

Pišem vam kad završim, i mene zanima šta će mi reći. Da li će odma dati terapiju za prolaktin ili će ići prvo da skupi sve analize i hormone, vidjet ćemo.

Inace kolegica mi je isla prije par dana zeni, i ona joj rekla da je jedan od osnovnih razloga zasto nije uspjela da zatrudni jer nema redovnu menustraciju, a nema ju jer joj jajnici ne rade dobro. 

Puna sam adrenalinaaaaa  :fige:   :Laughing:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobra večer, cure! Dugo me nema pa sam dugo i čitkala sve što sam propustila. Čestitke na plusevima i nadam se da će i pregledi potvrditi da je sve ok :Wink: 
Počinjem razmišljati da i ja kupim  trakice iako sam mislila da neće biti potrebno, čini mi se da tapkamo u mjestu...Nije da je prošlo baš previše vremena, al opet me opterećuje. 
Za tjedan dana idem i ja kod ginićke pa ćemo baš vidjeti što ona kaže, je li tih (otprilike) sedam mjeseci nešto oko čega bi trebalo razbijati glavu ili nije još.
Danas sam sretna jer je fino zatoplilo nakon ovih minusa :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Jutro curke,

kafica kao budiliiiiiica posluzena, pa ko zeli  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro!!

Hvala, dodajem rooibos na stol. Vikend pred nama!!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 03.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc *ll
*marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


odbrojavalice:
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!

----------


## iva_777

Jutroooo!  


> Posve je razumljivo i logično otvoriti novo odbrojavanje nakon pregleda, pogotovo onima koji imaju neku povijest, iako nikad nista nije garancija. Mene ne bi mučilo ni da netko, tko je cijelo vrijeme s nama, otvori novo odbrojavanje i 51. dan   I, Iva, imas vec dogovoren pregled?   Dodajem: mi smo dobili prvo dijete iz prve, blighted ovum iz devete, hahaha. I to je to...


  Nemam dogovoren pregled. Kod mog gin se jos uvijek moze doci kad god zelis bez prethodnih narucivanja. Ali odlucila sam se za 13.02. Eventualno 10.02. poslijepodne kada cu biti tocno 6tt.

----------


## MAMI 2

Iva ni netreba ići ranije, mene moj uvjek naručivao oko 7 tt, u slučajz kasnijw o da se bezveze ne stresam ako se još ne vide otkucaji.

----------


## sarasvati

A tad bi se moglo jos ne čuti srčeko. Jesi ponovila jos koji put betu ili (razumno) sve puštaš?

----------


## iva_777

Nisam ponavljala ni test ni betu. Jednostavno se ne zelim stresirati i pustam da sve ide svojim tokom. Cicke su pocele divljati pa pretpostavljam da beta raste. Ako se pravilno dupla svakih 48 sati onda bi 10.2. trebala biti vec blizu 15000 i nadam se da bi se u tom slucaju srceko moglo vidjeti. Beta mi je na 29dc bila 113,99 pa vjerujem da mi je O bila 14dc ako ne i koji dan prije. A ono kaj sam ja mislila da je O oko 20dc je vjerojatno bila implementacija. Iako sam neopisivo nestrpljiva i znatizeljna i napeta necu forsirati prije 6tt.

----------


## iva_777

Implantacija ne implementacija  :lool:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bajbiblue

Evo mene. S jedne strane tuzna sam. S druge sretna sam jer sam pronasla strucne doktore.

Im mikropolicisticne jajnike iako pojma nemam kako jer imam redovite menustracije. I imam polip na maternici.  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Kontrolno pregled odmah po zavrsetku menustracije da vidimo jer postoji mogucnost da polip ode kroz menustraciju, ako ne tako onda operacija..  :Crying or Very sad:  

Dobila terapiju za TSH letrox tablete.
Ponoviti hormone, posebno prolaktin, zatim LH,FSH, estradiil, progesteron i testeron.
I na kraju najteze sto mi pada, mozda cu morati na Hsg, propuhivanje jajnika ustvari da vidimo jesul prohodni.  :Sad: 
!
A to je bolno..cula sam.

Da li moze femisan A pomoci kod polipa?

----------


## November

Jutro!

Mene neka zima pere, smrzavam se, joj kako mi se neda raditi, išla bih doma na fiiiini topliii kapučino i pod dekicu uz neki dobar film. A čeka me još obveza i poslije posla i sutra cijeli dan. 

iva nasmijala si me s ovom implementacijom  :Laughing: 

Bajbi, ja ti zaista ne znam za polip šta i kako. Svašta si napisala, izgleda kao da te puno toga snašlo, al nije tako strašno. Hormoni će se srediti, vjerujem i taj polip, a HSG je pretraga koju puno žena obavi, treba se vidjeti da li su jajovodi prohodni, gledaj to kao na još jedan korak bliže svojoj bebici. Pusti bol, mi žene svašta pretrpimo! I znaš kako svi kažu - nakon HSG su povećane šanse za bebom!

Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma...Čudo!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Evo mene. S jedne strane tuzna sam. S druge sretna sam jer sam pronasla strucne doktore.
> 
> Im mikropolicisticne jajnike iako pojma nemam kako jer imam redovite menustracije. I imam polip na maternici.   
> Kontrolno pregled odmah po zavrsetku menustracije da vidimo jer postoji mogucnost da polip ode kroz menustraciju, ako ne tako onda operacija..  
> Dobila terapiju za TSH letrox tablete.
> Ponoviti hormone, posebno prolaktin, zatim LH,FSH, estradiil, progesteron i testeron.
> I na kraju najteze sto mi pada, mozda cu morati na Hsg, propuhivanje jajnika ustvari da vidimo jesul prohodni. 
> !
> A to je bolno..cula sam.
> ...


Bajbi polip sam imala i ja prije 6 godina i isto je bila preporuka za operaciju. 2 tjedna sam skupljala nalaze. Taj dan sam dosla u bolnicu i za 2 sata sam trebala na operaciju. Napravili su mi utz, a polipa nigdje nema. I pustili oni mene van iz bolnice. Ja odmah otisla kod svoje soc. ginekologice i ona me hitno pregledala i isto kaze da ga nema. I jos se opravdavala, pa znate da vas nebih bezveze slala na operaciju, pa vi jos nise rodili... pretpostavka je da je otislo sa M. Letrox ce ti brzo spustiti Tsh. Za prolaktin ces (mislim) dobiti bromergon. A za pcos ako nemas ovulacije, dobit ces klomifen. Nemoj se bojati HSSG-a. November ti je dobro napisala da su poslije te pretrage povecane sanse za trudnocu. A gledaj, morat ces i roditi, i to boli... to ti je samo jos jedan korak do cilja, ne boj se, proci ce, kratko traje...

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajbi polip sam imala i ja prije 6 godina i isto je bila preporuka za operaciju. 2 tjedna sam skupljala nalaze. Taj dan sam dosla u bolnicu i za 2 sata sam trebala na operaciju. Napravili su mi utz, a polipa nigdje nema. I pustili oni mene van iz bolnice. Ja odmah otisla kod svoje soc. ginekologice i ona me hitno pregledala i isto kaze da ga nema. I jos se opravdavala, pa znate da vas nebih bezveze slala na operaciju, pa vi jos nise rodili... pretpostavka je da je otislo sa M. Letrox ce ti brzo spustiti Tsh. Za prolaktin ces (mislim) dobiti bromergon. A za pcos ako nemas ovulacije, dobit ces klomifen. Nemoj se bojati HSSG-a. November ti je dobro napisala da su poslije te pretrage povecane sanse za trudnocu. A gledaj, morat ces i roditi, i to boli... to ti je samo jos jedan korak do cilja, ne boj se, proci ce, kratko traje...


Da, ginic mi je i rekao da dodjem po prestanku menustracije, da vidimo jel polip otisao jer postoji sansa da ode sa menustracijom. Pa budem pila do tad Femisan A, i  :fige:  da ode  :Smile:  

Da, rekao je cemo pratiti folikule kad rijesimo ostalo  :Smile: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## angiebanangie

Curke evo da podijelim svoj plusic 16dpo

----------


## angiebanangie

Nadam se da nije preogromna slika, na tapatalku je ok. Ako je ogromna vicite da maknem!

----------


## angiebanangie

Bajbi, ja sam imala polip na maternici par godina i prije godinu i pol sam to rijesila histeroskopijom. Nista nisam osjetila, jedno nocenje u bolnici i ides doma. Privatnici mislim da cak rade ambulantno pa ides odmah doma. Mozda ode sam, a ako ne, ne brini, nije to nista strasno.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Angie ne vidim ništa!

----------


## angiebanangie

> Nisam ponavljala ni test ni betu. Jednostavno se ne zelim stresirati i pustam da sve ide svojim tokom. Cicke su pocele divljati pa pretpostavljam da beta raste. Ako se pravilno dupla svakih 48 sati onda bi 10.2. trebala biti vec blizu 15000 i nadam se da bi se u tom slucaju srceko moglo vidjeti. Beta mi je na 29dc bila 113,99 pa vjerujem da mi je O bila 14dc ako ne i koji dan prije. A ono kaj sam ja mislila da je O oko 20dc je vjerojatno bila implementacija. Iako sam neopisivo nestrpljiva i znatizeljna i napeta necu forsirati prije 6tt.


Iva, i ja sam u strpljivom kampu. Nakon prve trudnoce u kojoj se plod nije razvio pa je u 10 tjednu prekinuta, sad jedva cekam vidjeti je li sve ok, ali nema sanse da idem prerano na pregled. Javit cu se doktorici u 7tt da me naruci za pregled u 8tt, do onda racunam da ce srceko prokucati. Drzi se!

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajbi, ja sam imala polip na maternici par godina i prije godinu i pol sam to rijesila histeroskopijom. Nista nisam osjetila, jedno nocenje u bolnici i ides doma. Privatnici mislim da cak rade ambulantno pa ides odmah doma. Mozda ode sam, a ako ne, ne brini, nije to nista strasno.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Angie jesul ti radili pod lokalnom il totalnoj anesteziji?

----------


## angiebanangie

> Angie jesul ti radili pod lokalnom il totalnoj anesteziji?


Pod općom, takva je praksa u KBC Sestre Milosrdnice.
Čitala sam da privatne poliklinike rade čak i pod lokalnom.

Mami, sad sam se ulogirala preko kompa pa vidim da nema slike. Glupi tapatalk.
Evo ponovno: 


http://i67.tinypic.com/r2ub76.jpg

----------


## Narancica000

*Angie* cestitam jos jednom  :Very Happy:  kako volim vidjeti ovakve testice!!!!

Pozdrav svima i posipam vas prasinom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Pod općom, takva je praksa u KBC Sestre Milosrdnice.
> Čitala sam da privatne poliklinike rade čak i pod lokalnom.
> 
> Mami, sad sam se ulogirala preko kompa pa vidim da nema slike. Glupi tapatalk.
> Evo ponovno: 
> 
> 
> http://i67.tinypic.com/r2ub76.jpg


Aaaaaa prava crtta!

----------


## MAMI 2

> *Angie* cestitam jos jednom  kako volim vidjeti ovakve testice!!!!
> 
> Pozdrav svima i posipam vas prasinom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!


Hvalaaa!

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...evo kaviceee...posluzite se...  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

angie čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Giovi

Angie i ja se pridruzujem cestitkama...neka sve prodje skolski...  :Wink:

----------


## Munkica

*Bajbiblue* ja sam jucer bila na UZV HSG i nisam nista osjetila. Rekli su mi da popijem 400 mg ibuprofen sat prije i, osim sto traje nesto duze, bilo je jednako kao i obican pregled.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> *Bajbiblue* ja sam jucer bila na UZV HSG i nisam nista osjetila. Rekli su mi da popijem 400 mg ibuprofen sat prije i, osim sto traje nesto duze, bilo je jednako kao i obican pregled.


Sigurno ti jajovodi nisu bili zacepljeni, meni su rekli da e bolnije kada su zacepljeni  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

Hej cure moje....
Dosla sam vas samo malo posjetit!

Da ne mislite da sam vas zaboravila  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Sigurno ti jajovodi nisu bili zacepljeni, meni su rekli da e bolnije kada su zacepljeni


Bajbi nemoj tako negativno gledati pliz....
Samo ces sebi jos gore napraviti.

Vec sam pisala razliku uzv i rtg HSG.
Sve ovisi di ces raditi i koju metodu.

Uzv ne boli....doslovno isto kao i obicni pregled sa spekulumom.
Kad budes kod dr neka ti fino sve objasni kako se radi.

----------


## sanjka

> *Bajbiblue* ja sam jucer bila na UZV HSG i nisam nista osjetila. Rekli su mi da popijem 400 mg ibuprofen sat prije i, osim sto traje nesto duze, bilo je jednako kao i obican pregled.


Munkica ti si u Belgiji jel tako?
Isto tako je i kod mene bilo....apsolutno nis nisam osjetila.
I ja sam popila ibuprofen i gledala sve ispred sebe na 5D UZV.

Fantasticno...sve se vidi!!

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Munkica ti si u Belgiji jel tako?
> Isto tako je i kod mene bilo....apsolutno nis nisam osjetila.
> I ja sam popila ibuprofen i gledala sve ispred sebe na 5D UZV.
> 
> Fantasticno...sve se vidi!!


5D ? Vao, kod nas je 4d ja mislim, neki aparat vidi se moderna tehnologija haha..

On je meni objasnio moze rendenski i jos nekako nisam slusala, vec sam onda razmisljala kako cu, haha  :Smile:  

Vidjet cemo, cekam menustaciju i idem raditi sve hormone i onda nakon menustracije kontrolni pregled da vidimo jel polip jos tu  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> 5D ? Vao, kod nas je 4d ja mislim, neki aparat vidi se moderna tehnologija haha..
> 
> On je meni objasnio moze rendenski i jos nekako nisam slusala, vec sam onda razmisljala kako cu, haha  
> 
> Vidjet cemo, cekam menustaciju i idem raditi sve hormone i onda nakon menustracije kontrolni pregled da vidimo jel polip jos tu


Da da 5 D  :Wink:  
Sigurno je mislio na uzv i taj napravi.
Uz ibuprofen koji pijes sat vremena prije pretrage...to jos doma popijes, eventualno jos mozes popiti Normabel kad dodjes kod njih i nakon 15-20 min.ce djelovati i pretraga se moze napraviti ako se vec toliko plasis. Al to se dogovori tamo s njima.

----------


## Munkica

Sanjka, u Belgiji sam. I sve ok je bilo s jajovodima mozda zato nije boljelo. Iako rade i RTG, rekao je dr. da nema smisla da se patim. 
Sad cu vidjeti nakon konzultacija sto dalje. Vjerojatno nastavljam sljedeca 3 mjeseca s klomifenima. Dr. misli da bi IVF dao odmah rezultate  :Smile: , ali da je bolje sto prirodnije. Zao mi je sto nisam pitala je li bilo folikula jer tocno u tom trenutku je dr. malo pomaknula monitor. Cini mi se da je rekla studentici da je na svakom jajniku po jedan od 7 i od 8 mm. Pricala je tiho na nizozemskom pa nisam bas najbolje pohvatala, a i sve sam cekala kad cu osjetiti tu jaku bol tako da se nisam previse zamarala.

----------


## marle

Cure čestitke na novim plusićima!! Ova godina je baš lijepo počela, s puno pluseka, moramo tako i nastaviti pa da se sve što prije maknemo s liste  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 04.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc *ll
*marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


odbrojavalice:
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Bajbiblue

Tek sad vidim da nije isto polip na maternici i polip na endometriju.
Ja imam polip na endometriju.  :Coffee:

----------


## MonaLi

Bajbi - pusti dijagnoze, za sve ima rješenje a super da si sada počela to riješavati, sve si bliže cilju  :Smile:  Ja sam bila na rtg HSG i bome je bolilo a sve prohodno tako da to nije pravilo, ali zato ti Odi na ultrazvuk, kažu da ne boli. Moja doktorica je bas htjela rtg jer je kao bolji pokazatelj ali ne bi to vise nikad prolazila. 

Ja jos cekam mengu, zadnji duphaston sam popila prije 10 dana i jos nista... za popozdit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro, svima. 

Mona, nadam se da se sve zacrvenilo, a i kod Chiare  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro Sara,jutro ostalim curama...kavica je spremna...  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, Giovi!
Uz tvoju kavu prilažem caj i kolac od mrkve.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Sara nadam se da je onaj od pistacije jer ga nisam probala. Nazalost i ja jos cekam kao i Mona. 17 dana je proslo od punkcije i jos nista.  :Sad:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 05.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc *ll
*marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


odbrojavalice:
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, hvala na kavici i kolaču!

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mami* kako je tebi nakon punkcije bilo s M ako nije bilo transfera?

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara ti si pila duphaston ili?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam. Pila sam samo nakon inseminacija, a pila bih i nakon transfera da je doslo do toga.

----------


## MAMI 2

> *Mami* kako je tebi nakon punkcije bilo s M ako nije bilo transfera?


Oba puta s imala transfer i uz dufaston mi je m krenula.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ne uz dufaston nego uz onaj drugi a ne mogu se sjetit kako se zove.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ne uz dufaston nego uz onaj drugi a ne mogu se sjetit kako se zove.


Utrogestan, dabroston mozda?

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - čudi me da ti nisu dali duphaston posto nemaš žuto tijelo? Mislim ne kužim se puno ali to sam mislila da ide obavezno u tom slučaju?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Nije mi nista rekao da uzimam pa nisam nista htjela na svoju ruku. Nije bio moj mpo doktor nego zamjena...

----------


## MAMI 2

> Utrogestan, dabroston mozda?


E daaa, utrogestan. Ajme totalna blokada, uopće se nisam mogla sjetit.

----------


## MonaLi

Tak ni meni moja nije rekla da uzimam duphaston pa kad sam je ja pitala je rekla "da da naravno"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Ma meni je bilo bezveze kljukati se tabletama kad znam da M mora doci. Da je bilo transfera onda bih ga pila. A i nadala sam se da ce doci ranije/normalno nego kad pijem duphaston i kad mi se produzi ciklus.

----------


## MonaLi

Ne znam, nadam se da ce ti brzo doci da ne izludis ko ja  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ne znam, nadam se da ce ti brzo doci da ne izludis ko ja 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Da si prije rekla, prije bi dosla.  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Sad ti, Chiara, Moni vrati istom mjerom :D

----------


## Narancica000

> Sad ti, Chiara, Moni vrati istom mjerom :D


 :lool:  

Ovo upravo htjedoh napisati :D

Ajde Mona, neka potece!!!

----------


## sarasvati

> Ovo upravo htjedoh napisati :D
> 
> Ajde Mona, neka potece!!!


:highfive: (nemam na mobitelu emotikone)

E da mogu sad napisati: pregnant mind think alike :D Ali mozda te stignem jos, sad si na pola, imam jos fore!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 06.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc *ll
*marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


odbrojavalice:
nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
november~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo! Kavica!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cureee. Mami hvala na kavici. Trbuh me rastura, ne mogu vise spavati. Mona jel krenula? Vidis kako se molimo za tebe...  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure  :Laughing: 

Ništa još od menge, sise me ubijaju tako da dok one ne popuste neće ni doći M.
Idem se prijaviti u Vrapče... počinjem tamo pripadati  :Predaja:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bas cudno... Ne vjerujem da je moguce da nakon duphastona ne dobijes M. Meni je dolazila nakon 4 dana od zadnje popijene tablete, a znala je doci i dok ih jos pijem. Jesi mislila zvati i pitati ako ne dođe uskoro?

----------


## MonaLi

Meni je isto uvijek dolazila 3.dan, najkasnije 9.dan, ovo sad me baš živcira...
A nemam koga tamo zvati, što uopće mogu osim mi reći da još pričekam?

----------


## CHIARA...

Mozda ti mogu reci da opet krenes piti, nemam pojma. To je sigurno zato sto nije bilo O prosli mjesec pa se sve otegnulo. Ja sam dobila jucer navecer pa mi je najbolje racunati jucer pod prvi dan ciklusa jer me narucuju za 8-i dan sto je meni nekako na granici jer mi zna rano biti punkcija.

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ja sam šmrkava, neka virozica me uhvatila, nije gripa srećom.
Već mi je 24.dc ajme kako vrijeme leti dok ne lovim O ahahaha

I dalje sam kul, ovaj tjedan ću svakako znati jel će biti što ili neće...Iako bilo bi preeelijepo da ne moram MM kupovat poklon za Valentinovo, nego mu jednostavno dam test s mašnicom hihi

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - a ti si dobila M? Nisam skužila  :Smile:  Ajde super, da po pravilu bi ti danas trebao biti 1.dc ali odi ti ranije, da ipak sve bude na vrijeme.
Ali njima i da kažeš da si došla ranije zbog ranijih ovulacija ne bi ti ništa rekli... pa nije isto kad netko ovulira 14-16dc i prije 10.dc.

*November* - držim fige da bude ovaj poklon sa mašnicom  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja si računam M kad dođe navecer kao prvi dan :0

Dobro vam kišno jutro!

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure..evo kavice...nemam secera ali imam meda...Meni kada M dodje nakon 18-19h ja racunam pod drugi dan...tako me mama naucila u osnovnoj kad sam usla u svijet veliki cura...  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

*Sarasvati* - meni je moja gin rekla da kad god M dođe iza 19h da se idući dan računa kao 1.  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*mami* meni sutra *2dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Nova informacija za mene, iako mislim da ste pisale vec o tome. A nikad nisam s ginekologom razgovarala o tome! 
Moja zadnja M, ova od prije par dana je dosla u 23h  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Kako god da racunam, bitno da je dosla da se mogu naruciti.  :Trči:

----------


## Nivana

> Jutro!
> 
> Ja sam šmrkava, neka virozica me uhvatila, nije gripa srećom.
> Već mi je 24.dc ajme kako vrijeme leti dok ne lovim O ahahaha
> 
> I dalje sam kul, ovaj tjedan ću svakako znati jel će biti što ili neće...Iako bilo bi preeelijepo da ne moram MM kupovat poklon za Valentinovo, nego mu jednostavno dam test s mašnicom hihi


jutro curke, evo možete se poslužiti sa skoro podnevnom kavicom....ili čajem...kako zelite...
tak Novembar i ja si nekak mislim da bi bilo lijepo za valentinovo obradovat sebe i njega....ehhehe

a sad malo o sitomima...hehh dugo niko nije...samo bi spavala...svaki dan se nemogu dic prije pol10...preko dana moram spavat...malo sam razdražljiva i čas te volim, čas mi ideš na živce...  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma...osim,cice mi se napuhale kao i uvijek prije M, ovaj mjesec nisu bolne kao sto znaju biti vecinu ciklusa,ali vecinu,ne i svaki tako da je to normalno i to je to.

----------


## iva_777

Dan curkeee!  Simptomi? Najveci simptom mi je neopisiva zudnja za ljutim feferonima  :lool:  dakle mogla bi ih jesti uz sve i jedem ih uz sve. Osim uz slatko...za sada  :Wink:   Cicke napete, ali nista strasno. Ne mogu kihnuti, a da me ne zaboli trbuh. Nocu ne spavam dakle nesanica je tu, ali zato danju ne mogu oci drzati otvorene. Mucnine iskljucivo poslijepodne. Koza me svrbi za poluditi (imam osjecaj da me netko gleda sa strane da si misli vidi cimpanze). Piskim puno cesce nego inace, ali i pijem vise. Placem na sve kaj vidim od crtica do dnevnika. Smeta me guzva, smetaju me zvukovi. Na veliku zalost MM-a smetaju me i dodiri. Namirisiem i ono kaj susjeda dve kuce dalje kuha. Osim toga...uopce se ne osjecam trudno  :lool:  Uglavnom...brojim jos sitno. Odlucila sam u petak na uzv. Bit cu tocno 6tt i nadam se da cu ovaj puta iz ordinacije izaci sa smjeskom, a ne u suzama.

----------


## Nivana

meni je još rano za opće govoriti o simtomima, ali što ćeš kad si ne mogu pomoći...mora nekoga uhvatiti simptom-manija...
i da osjećam da mi je temperatura povišena, iako ne mjerim bazalnu svaki dan...ma apsolutno mi ništa sa mnom nije jasno...hahahahahha

----------


## Giovi

Ma meni bi trebala doci od danas do prekosutra...od 9mj mi je dolazila 25-26 dana i onda je onaj jedan kasnila dan-dva tako da nemam pojma.

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona kakve su šanse da se ipak nešto pokrenulo i da je bila o nakon što ste prekinuli postupak?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Dan curkeee!  Simptomi? Najveci simptom mi je neopisiva zudnja za ljutim feferonima  dakle mogla bi ih jesti uz sve i jedem ih uz sve. Osim uz slatko...za sada   Cicke napete, ali nista strasno. Ne mogu kihnuti, a da me ne zaboli trbuh. Nocu ne spavam dakle nesanica je tu, ali zato danju ne mogu oci drzati otvorene. Mucnine iskljucivo poslijepodne. Koza me svrbi za poluditi (imam osjecaj da me netko gleda sa strane da si misli vidi cimpanze). Piskim puno cesce nego inace, ali i pijem vise. Placem na sve kaj vidim od crtica do dnevnika. Smeta me guzva, smetaju me zvukovi. Na veliku zalost MM-a smetaju me i dodiri. Namirisiem i ono kaj susjeda dve kuce dalje kuha. Osim toga...uopce se ne osjecam trudno  Uglavnom...brojim jos sitno. Odlucila sam u petak na uzv. Bit cu tocno 6tt i nadam se da cu ovaj puta iz ordinacije izaci sa smjeskom, a ne u suzama.


Naravno da ces izaci sa smjeskom, zasluzila si da sve bude u redu.  :Smile:   Oprosti, ali ne mogu da ne prokomentiram ove ljute feferone. To te sigurno muz zarazio sa time, poznato je to kod nas. I ja i md ih obozavamo.  :Laughing: 
Kako nam je Zelena vila, dugo se nije javila...
Ives, Nivesa, Jagodica, Tocekica, Vubs gdje ste cure?

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona kakve su šanse da se ipak nešto pokrenulo i da je bila o nakon što ste prekinuli postupak?


Pa iskreno nemam pojma, mislim da se folikul ne razvija nakon Duphastona, a moj bi trebao od početka do kraja narasti dok sam uzimala D, tak da sumnjam, test je neki dan bio negativan isto. Ne mislim još zvati doktoricu jer da mi sad kaže da opet nešto idem piti, ne bi. Može doći svaki dan a s tim bi riskirala da se još oduži... ma ne znam više.
Baš sam već živčana.

----------


## CHIARA...

I ja sam zivcana. Zovem humanu i ne mogu ih dobiti da se narucim. Zove se od 12 do 14 i 2 puta je zvonilo, a sve ostale pute je zauzeto.  :cupakosu:

----------


## MonaLi

Nazovi sutra i reci da se nitko nije javljao, briga te.

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo dobila sam ih. Racuna mi se danas prvi dan, a htjela me naruciti 13.2. pa sam ju pitala da li moze za vikend i onda kao ne narucuju u nedjelju ako bas ne moraju. I na kraju me pitala kad zelim doci i rekla sam u subotu onda. Tada sam sigurna da nece biti prekasno.

----------


## MonaLi

Pametno, bolje da dođeš prerano nego prekasno  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

[QUOTE=CHIARA...;2956751].
Ives, Nivesa, Jagodica, Tocekica, Vubs gdje ste cure?[/QUOTE
tu sam  :Smile: , ali ovaj ciklus nemam i necu imati nis za prijaviti ili odbrojavati jer smo ovaj mjesec odlucili pauzirati.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Pametno, bolje da dođeš prerano nego prekasno


Jos sam joj spomenula kako sam zadnji put dobila na prvoj fm stopericu pa me stvarno strah da ne zakasnim jer ne znam da li moze bez stoperice. A kako ne narucuju za nedjelju onda sam rekla u subotu. 
Tocekice nekad dobro dođe i malo pauze.  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...kavica je skuhanaaa...  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro!

Hvala, po starom običaju dodajem i čaj (Chiara, za tebe opet pistacija, a i još netko obožava sve s pistacijom, ali nemogu se sjetiti tko - Nivana, November?)

----------


## November

Ja, ja ja obožavam pistacijuuuu njam!!!!

Ne znam što bih pisala, kao u pms-u sam (odnosno trebala bih biti), nisam začudo, nisam čak ni naduta, prištići pod kontrolom, odlične sam volje (da se ne ureknem puj puj)

Očekujem M između petka i ponedjeljka.. Vidjet ćemo!

----------


## Nivana

jutro ženske, ja nisam neki čajo-pivac....jednom sam bila zaluđena s zelenim čajom...pa s kakaom, pa kapučinom, pa kavom...mislim da jos nisam nasla svoj omiljeni napitak.....naravno volim žestu..... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Very Happy:  
meni kalendar govori da će M za 9 dana, ali ja skroz imam probadanja pred M, kao da će sutra doci...
možda su grčevi jer se nešto gnjezdi unutra....( opet sanjam....) :Klap:  :Klap: :

----------


## Giovi

Ma si nadjete taj caj od pistacije? Zvuci mi primamljivo ali nigdje ga nisam vidjela za kupiti...
Nivana,drzim fige da se gnijezdi... 
November,nadam se da nece doci...  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

November, onda i za tebe čaj. Nivana, a za tebe? U kojoj si fazi napitka sad? :D

Giovi, ja kupujem u Harrisi, ali ne znam ima li Harisse izvan Zagreba.  Ali ako imate neku čajoteku, moglo bi ga bit u njoj.

----------


## Giovi

Kod mene nema..prvi put cujem...ali susjeda ce uskoro otvoriti ducan sa pravim biljnim cajevima i sl. Pa ce mozda ona imati da probam...  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi u Rijeci ima čajana-tea shop Samovar. Lako ti dođes iz Opatije ako treba.  :Smile: 
Sara hvala na pistaciji.
Nivana, November ~~~~ da ni ne dođe M.

----------


## Giovi

Ma da? Nisam znala... bas bi se mogla zaletiti,i ovako ovih dana moram do Ri...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nivana

sarasfati....faza...bijela kava...ipak se malo pazim za svaki slučaj, sto bi babe rekle...
giovi ja sam vidjela da kaufland ima more čajeva...izbor kaki god zelis...ali nisam obracala previse pozornost...
chiara, nadamo se...
novembar drzim fige...

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ma da? Nisam znala... bas bi se mogla zaletiti,i ovako ovih dana moram do Ri...


http://www.samovar.hr/ 

Nisam sigurna da li je to isto i u ZTC-u. Cini mi se da sam i tamo vidjela tea shop.

----------


## Giovi

Uuuu...ima i zacina...odmah i bratu mogu kupiti poklon... hvala Chiara...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nivana

zakon je ovo današnje vrijeme, nemoraš ni izać iz kuće, sve je dostupno on-line...

----------


## iva_777

Ja sam totalno ne cajni tip. Caj samo kad sam jaaako bolesna, a i onda mi je to muka  :lool:

----------


## CHIARA...

Za vas koje ne pijete caj, kuham popodnevnu kavicu pa se posluzite.

----------


## iva_777

Chiara moze meni i feferoncek uz kavu...umjesto keksica  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hahaha moze* Iva*. Cim sam vidjela da si tu, sjetila sam se feferonceka. Moj stari uvijek sa puta od tamo donese domacih ukiseljenih (preljutih) feferona i onih susenih.  :Bye:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 07.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc *ll
*giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc



odbrojavalice:
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## fitnessgirl

Bas dobro da se tu mogu podsjetiti koji sam dc :D   (ne)cekam M, prema dr.V, ovulacija je bila 28/29.1. (10, 11dc), neku bol jesam osjetila te dane na toj strani gdje je folikul, ali ne kao prosli mjesec... ako dobijem M, idem na hhsg...

----------


## sarasvati

Jesam li ja jedina preostala bez pretraga? Znam da Iva nije bila, Natalie se odupire ili nećka, ostali svi pomalo preuzeli stvar u jos jedne ruke. 
Huh, razgovarala sam s doktorom prošli tjedan. Nije mi rekao nista sto nisam znala, a to je da je na meni odluka. Ali da mu se ipak javim za koji mjesec ako ranije ne javim da sam trudna.

----------


## Giovi

Sara ja nisam bila na nikakvim pretragama... cak i 2 mj kasnim sa regularnom papom,ali kako mi je moja gin u 12mj rekla da me na regularni pregled moze naruciti tek u 3mj. Osim ako nije hitnoca tako sam odustala i od toga i ako do ljeta ne bude nista onda cu ici i napraviti bar ono sto kazete da je osnovno

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jesam li ja jedina preostala bez pretraga? Znam da Iva nije bila, Natalie se odupire ili nećka, ostali svi pomalo preuzeli stvar u jos jedne ruke. 
> Huh, razgovarala sam s doktorom prošli tjedan. Nije mi rekao nista sto nisam znala, a to je da je na meni odluka. Ali da mu se ipak javim za koji mjesec ako ranije ne javim da sam trudna.


Ja nisam na nikakvim pretragama, šta se moglo probala sam, nije uspjelo, a sad ako nam Bog da, hvala mu.

----------


## KreMar

Čestitke curkama s plusićima, nama ostalima da što prije ugledamo svoje!

Nisam ni ja išla na nikakve pretrage al lomim se lomim...uvijek kažem, ako ovaj ciklus ne bude ništa ići ću. Eto sljedeći mjesec će biti godina da se trudimo pa eto mislim da je vrijeme došlo za stručno mišljenje.

----------


## sarasvati

Ima nas jos!  :Smile: 
Mami, a to sto si probala ima veze s dijagnozom nekom? Imas dvije cure, to vidim. Kako je s njima išlo?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Ima nas jos! 
> Mami, a to sto si probala ima veze s dijagnozom nekom? Imas dvije cure, to vidim. Kako je s njima išlo?


Prvu smo dobili nakon 9 mj, drugu smo čekali 4 godine i dobili ju uz pomoć klomifena iako mm ima lošiji spermiogram. Nakon nje smo probali klomifen i 2 puta IVF ali nije uspjelo. Tad smo se dogovorili da više nećemo u postupak, ako bude , bit će.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 08.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc *ll
*giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26mdc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



odbrojavalice:
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo, kavica!

----------


## Giovi

Jutroooo...evo i kod mene kavica...  :Smile:

----------


## danijela 1990

Jutro cure. Ne bi kavu hvala, ne mogu miris podnijeti. Ali pridruzujem se s casom vode. Dosla sam sa godisnjeg, bila jucer na pregledu. Mrvica je sad vec 14mm. Od simptoma imam samo pojacan njuh i napuhnute grudi ( MM kaze da su ko da sam bila na ugradivanju silikona). Drugih simptoma nemam, pa se nekad zapitam jesam li uopce trudna. Sad sam trazila po forumu ovakvu grupu za trudnice, al izgleda da nema

----------


## Nivana

jutro ženske...
sarasfati nisam ni ja bila na nekim posebnim pregledima i koječemu takvom..imala sam želju da bi mogla, al sam odlućila da ako je suđeno bit će, ako ne ne..imam jedno... 
ima nas dosta
ja se pridružujem s bijelom kavom, nisam bas neki jutarnji tip, pa bolje me nista ne pitaj...
mami je poranila s listom...ali jos nisam vidjela da pise ispred dc dc M...sta to znaći?? znači mdc!!
danijela ja mislim da mi je to najdrazi dio debljanja u trudnoći...tad sve pokazujem s ponosom...posebno silikonee  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Giovi

Nivana mislim da je to saamo tiskarska greska...  :Very Happy:

----------


## danijela 1990

Rado bi da mi ovakve i ostanu. Prekrasne oble ma dobar posao napravio plasticni kirurg  :Klap:

----------


## Nivana

i ja mislim da je tu trebao bit lupit razmak, ali reko mozda neka nova kratica... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  sta ja znam...
bome potrudio se kirurg... :Very Happy:

----------


## November

Jutro!
Meni može i kava i čaj i kolač bih mogla neki  :Smile: 

Ja nisam obavila nikakve detaljne pretrage, samo ono najosnovnije - papa, brisevi, uzv. Zadnji put na uzv na pregledu sam dobila potvrdu kako imam O, vidjela je gin, tako da me to baš baš smirilo.

U 6.mjesecu ponavljam papu i briseve, i onda ako ništa ne bude dotad polaaaaako krećemo sa svim ostalim. Nadam se da neće biti potrebno. Ali ako i bude, riješit ćemo. 

Trenutno sam totalno pozitivna!

Već mi je 26.dc, naznaka M nema, čudo. Konopljika radi svoje po pitanju pms-a (osim što sad gladna na SVE). Ne nadam se T, ionako smo tek prošli ciklus prvi put pratili O s trakicama i bebili ciljano...Očekujem još 2-3 mjeseca tako i onda da se ulovi. Ne želim se zamarati lažnim nadama, ako bude bit će, ako ne bude opet će biti...I tako  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure,

samo bi htjela napomenuti da kad govorite o pretragama uzmite u obzir da je i partnerov spermiogram 50% posla, 
Eto kažem, ako se odlučite krenuti s pretragama i njegova bi trebala biti pod "osnovne",

 :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke. Kod nas je napokon lijepo vrijeme. I jucer i danas se razvedrilo i odmah je sve ljepse.  :Zaljubljen: 
*Mona* jel dosla gadura?  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

> *Mona* jel dosla gadura?


Noup  :Predaja:

----------


## sarasvati

> Prvu smo dobili nakon 9 mj, drugu smo čekali 4 godine i dobili ju uz pomoć klomifena iako mm ima lošiji spermiogram. Nakon nje smo probali klomifen i 2 puta IVF ali nije uspjelo. Tad smo se dogovorili da više nećemo u postupak, ako bude , bit će.


Tako ja sve vise i razmišljam. Imamo jedno! Zelimo drugo, doci ce kad i ako dođe. Razliku u starosti sam sad vec i zaboravila  :Smile: 

Danijela,  grupu na rodi? Roda bas i ne voli takve teme, ali cure dosta pišu o svakodnevnim stvarima na temi "strahovi, strepnje, panika, zabrinutost u trudnoći". Podforum: trudnoća i sve sto ona donosi.

----------


## angiebanangie

> Bok curke. Kod nas je napokon lijepo vrijeme. I jucer i danas se razvedrilo i odmah je sve ljepse. 
> *Mona* jel dosla gadura?


Rijeka :highfive: Predivno nam je ova dva dana.


Danijela, koji si tt? Ni ja nemam simptome osim malo cesceg piskenja ali sutra tek punim 5tt pa je mozda jos rano za jace simptome.

----------


## Nivana

oooo moj bože,,, evo ja pijem kavicu kao da mi je jutro...sad se probudila...slucajno malo zazmirila oko pol1...evo me sad... posluzite se i vi kava, čaj...ko sta zeli...
skroz sam smorena,,, i mrzim ustajanje u zoru...

----------


## MAMI 2

> jutro ženske...
> sarasfati nisam ni ja bila na nekim posebnim pregledima i koječemu takvom..imala sam želju da bi mogla, al sam odlućila da ako je suđeno bit će, ako ne ne..imam jedno... 
> ima nas dosta
> ja se pridružujem s bijelom kavom, nisam bas neki jutarnji tip, pa bolje me nista ne pitaj...
> mami je poranila s listom...ali jos nisam vidjela da pise ispred dc dc M...sta to znaći?? znači mdc!!
> danijela ja mislim da mi je to najdrazi dio debljanja u trudnoći...tad sve pokazujem s ponosom...posebno silikonee



Tiskarska greška, listu sam u vlaku uređivala.

----------


## Giovi

Mami pisi meni 1DC...

----------


## CHIARA...

Gdje ste nestale?
Koristi li neka od vas Loreal recital preference boje za kosu? Moram se farbati, a nisam sigurna za nijansu...
Mona  :No:

----------


## MAMI 2

Došla sad s engleskog.
Ne koristim lorealove boje pa ne mogu pomoć, ustvari sad idem kod frizera jer se vraćam i plavo. Dok sam bila smeđa farbala sam se s wella bojom.

----------


## sarasvati

Evo mene iz kreveta, malo zaklopila oci pri uspavljivanju.  :Smile:  Ne farbam se pa nista ne znam o bojama. Davno u srednjoj skoli sam se farbala, a od tada se vjerojatno svasta promijenilo.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja sam plava, ali kako imam malo sijedih, plava bas ne pokriva. Malo bih tamniju stavila. Sviđa mi se tamnoplava boja, pepeljasta (takva mi je prirodna) pa sam mislila uzeti tu Lorealovu 8,1. Samo se nadam da nije pretamna boja.

----------


## danijela 1990

Danijela, koji si tt? Ni ja nemam simptome osim malo cesceg piskenja ali sutra tek punim 5tt pa je mozda jos rano za jace simptome.[/QUOTE]

8 tt. A ja nemam taj simptom

----------


## Zelena vila

evo me CHIARA... baš je bilo lijepo vidjeti da netko pita za mene  :Kiss: 
virnem ja svakih par dana ovdje da vidim što se događa jer silno želim vidjeti da ste mi vi s kojima sam se najviše družila trudne...
ne pišem jer i dalje imam napadaje tuge a ne želim tu tugu prenositi i na vas...  no nisam odustala od svoje trece dugice ali nisam još odlucila želim li ponovo biti na listi...  i tako evo dok ovo pišem vidim da sam i dalje sva razmrdana no idem dalje, nema predaje  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 09.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc *ll
*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



odbrojavalice:
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Kava, čaj, kakao pa tko što voli!
Jutro!

Chiara nemoj tamno plavo, ja sam ispala smeđa.

----------


## fitnessgirl

[QUOTE=MAMI 2;2957691]Kava, čaj, kakao pa tko što voli!
Jutro!

Chiara nemoj tamno plavo, ja sam ispala smeđa.[/QUOTE

Jutro, curke! 
Ja pijem zeleni sad, a na poslu cu malo kavice... tako da necu nista, hvala  :Smile:    al popodne ce dobro doci!  :Smile: 
Ovdje u RI je ledara... kako je kod vas?

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - ja sam prirodno plava pa ti ne znam za boje ali dojadilo mi je biti plavuša nakon 30 godina pa se razmišljam staviti baš plavu boju ali je dragi rekao da sam poludila, kaj vi mislite?
Vidla sam neki dan curu s takvom kosom i skoro su mi oči ispale koliko je bilo prekrasno  :Shock: 

btw još ništa od M,  već je 15.dan nakon zadnjeg Dufića

----------


## November

Meni je predivna baš plava plava, kao nebo boja kose!
Sviđa mi se i ona "isprana" roza, i ljubičasta, i siva ledena...Svašta.
Ja sam bila svakakva, trenutno imam svoju kosu, ošišala sam se bila na kratko i pustila da izraste moja, prirodno sam obična pepeljasto smeđa.

27.dc, nema spotinga, jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!

Šta sam ja noćas sanjala pa toga nema nigdje, dakle bila sam gola i jako su mi sise bile ogromne i bolne, i kako sam ih masirala tako je špricnulo iz bradavice. Nije bilo mlijeko već onako, neka vodica. I onda sam jako špricala okolo ahahahahhahaha...

Bradavice su mi bolne i osjetljive za popiz...

----------


## MonaLi

*November* - hahahahahahhahahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## iva_777

November meni su te tvoje bradavice sumnjive  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Ja cu kavu.
Zelena vilo treba vremena da se oporavis, pogotovo kad tebi nije prvi put nego se stalno ponavlja. Nadam se da ces nam se uskoro oporaviti i vratiti na listu.  :Kiss: 
Mami neckam se između 8,1:
https://www.google.hr/search?q=l%27o...imgil=Ar6SjBK7 
i ove 9,1:
https://www.google.hr/search?q=l%27o...&imgil=pSf5New  koja je svjetlija od one prve. Htjela bih dobiti prirodnu tamniju plavu boju i strah me da ne bude smeđa. Mona ima tu prirodnu boju.
Fitness pa u Rijeci je sunce. Kakva ledara?
November  :Laughing:

----------


## Nivana

Novembar blago imam osjećaj da cu krepat od smijeha, jedva tipkam i dijete me pita...mama mama sta je smijesno, mama sta je smijesno.!!?? ono a sta da joj odgovorim...san ti je prva liga...
i meni je 29 isto nemaaa spotinga...bradavice su mi osjetljive...jutros su me grudi boljele...al sad vise ne.....
giovi :// 
ja sam se farbala u crnu...al sam brzo svatila da jedno farbanje , trazi drugo, drugo trazi trece...prebrzo izraste, prebrzo se predomislim...i tako u krug...

kod mene je dorucak posluzen...musle u suhim vocem...:D

----------


## sanjka

Cure drzim fige da su osjetljive bradavice uzrok trudnoce ~~~~~
*November* tebi je ono cini mi se 16, 17 dc bila O, mozda cak prije 17 dc.....za dva dana mozes testic raditi i saljem puno pozitivnih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## November

Hahahaha smiješno je i meni al u snu sam bila totalno ozbiljna :D

Ma neću još raditi test, pričekat ću...Ako ne dođe do ponedjeljka, onda ću razmišljati o testu. Bilo bi ipak čudo da se odma prvi mjesec s trakicama primilo...

----------


## danijela 1990

November, nije to cudo vec realna mogucnost. S trakicama si uhvatila ovulaciju i ako pokrijes te dane mozes ocekivati plusic

----------


## November

Ma znam, al ja to samu sebe pokušavam najbolje pripremiti na još jedan minus...Ne smijem si dozvoliti da klonem duhom, kao što rekoh, kad bude bit će, čim prije to bolje ali ne želim si davati lažne nade.

Već sama stvar što sam se uspjela riješiti spotinga i prištića mi je ooooooooogroman plus. Znači da sam ipak malo hormone dovela u red. 

Idme guglat značenje sna :D

----------


## November

Naravno da piše da grudi pune mlijeka znače skoru trudnoću!!! :D samo što je u mojima bila neka voda, ne baš mlijeko!!  :Smile:

----------


## iva_777

Ja bum sam rekla da su mi cicke (ak se ova moja dva prista uopce mogu tak nazvati) uvijek osjetljivije prije M. Ali bradavice su mi bile osjetljive i bolne samo 6 puta u mojih 40 godina života. I svih 6 puta je bila trudnoca u pitanju  :Grin:  Zato vam velim November, Nivana...sve je to meni nekako sumnjivo  :Wink:

----------


## November

Joj.

Nivana, kad planiraš piškiti?

----------


## November

Ja sam inače sad na poslu bez grudnjaka. Jer me užasno bole bradavice. A grudi (inače također malene, dvojka neka), stoje kao da imam najbolje silikone ikad. Uopće mi ne treba grudnjak. Sigurno su za broj veće, ako ne i broj i pol :D Da bar tako ostanu!  :Smile:

----------


## danijela 1990

Meni su bradavice bile osjetljive od prvog dana trudnoce a da to nisam ni znala. Tek sad kad vratim u glavi kad je trebala biti ovulacija podudara se sve. Cure zelim vam plusice

----------


## Nivana

ups...27 dc...ispravak krivog navoda..
mi smo pokrili od 9-19 valjda je u tom razmjeru O bila...osim ako nije sad 27... :Laughing: 
ma neplaniram piskit nista do kraja sljedećeg tjedna..... ali i ja imam osjećaj da su mi grudi malo porasle...bar na oko...a dragog nisam nista pitala...
a ja sam u tome sama..brojanju dana i računanja O,, nezelim njega opterećivat...on ce biti samo obavjesten...ahhaha :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Ja sam inače sad na poslu bez grudnjaka. Jer me užasno bole bradavice. A grudi (inače također malene, dvojka neka), stoje kao da imam najbolje silikone ikad. Uopće mi ne treba grudnjak. Sigurno su za broj veće, ako ne i broj i pol :D Da bar tako ostanu!


Koju si konopljiku pila?

----------


## Natalie38

Pozdrav svima. Jucer stigla M. A nisam drugo ni ocekivala. Ajmo u nove pobjede. Giovi mi se pratimo  :Smile: . 

Inace bila sam kod doktorice. Kaze  da bi MM prvo trebao napraviti spermiogram pa onda bi isli dalje. Sto se njega tice nema problema. Ja se predomisljam.

----------


## zrinkica

Bok cure 
U subotu idem na prvu aspiraciju  :utezi: 
Dogovorili smo se da će biti freeze all zbog velikog rizika hiperstimulacije. 
Dr mi je prepisala tablete dostinex 
Da li neko ima iskustva s njima?

----------


## CHIARA...

*Zrinkica* ne znam za te tablete. Mozda ce prije znati na odbrojavanju-potpomognuta oplodnja.

----------


## Nivana

jutro ženske, mm se nešto ljuti i već 4 dana svako jutro kad se ustane prije posla, ukrade mi pokrivač i otvori prozor....ja mislim da je njemu krivo sto nekad mora ići na posao..xD xD (ja nezaposlena)

tako da već ima pripremita kava, čaj(zeleni, crni, biljni; s  bademima, sumski, sipak, kamiloica, jabuka cimet ) sto god poželite...već sam se navila...
poslužite se, a ja sam već gladna i glava je u frižideru... :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

ja sam sad već luda, već sat vremena čitam o simtomima trudnoće...
kaže umor i pospanost-imam
grčeve jake-imala prije par dana..nisam mogla hodat
bijeli, mlječni iscjedak-imala i jako me živciro
osjetljivost bradavica-imam
posječenost wc-a-jednom po noći( sto nikad prije), po danu 100x
bol u leđima-imam ( ali to sam imala i prije)

nevjerojatno što preko noći se izvrnda u našim glavama...ili je to ipak prevelika želja...neznam kako ču izdrzat a da ne kupim test... :kettlebell:  :kettlebell:

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure  :Smile: 

Fala k... meni stigla menga  :Naklon:

----------


## November

Mami - pila sam prirodnu, od žene koja ju doma radi, naručila mailom. Pisala sam tamo na onoj temi o vrkuti i konopljiki o tome. Pijem ju i dalje naravno i pit ću ju stalno, sve do plusa.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure.* Nivana*  :fige:  da je to to. Po simptomima bi trebalo biti. Ja cu kavu. :Smile: 
Jucer sam zvala doktoricu od MD za uputnicu i jedva smo dobili sestru jer im je telefon u kvaru i nekako dobili br mobitela. Trazimo d1 uputnicu da ne moram svaki mjesec ici po uputnicu za spermiogram, ali nam ne da. Sta je to toliki problem dati. Meni moja ginekologica to da bez problema za humanu. Zbilja mi nije jasno.  :gaah: 
*Mona* napokon se udostojila doci.  :Sing:  *November* sta ima kod tebe?

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - kaj ste svaki put i za AIH morali imati uputnicu za spermiogram? Nas nisu to tražili hmmmm, čak sam pitala sestru jel treba pa me zbunjeno gledala da kao ne vidi zašto bi on trebao uputnicu...

----------


## CHIARA...

Da. Za svaki postupak do sada. Znaci ovo mi je cetvrti put da idem u postupak, a 5 puta je onda spermiogram jer je i 1 put prije postupka vadio da se vidi dijagnoza.

----------


## MonaLi

Oh svašta, kod vas su fakat strogi. Meni su rekli da moja d1 uputnica to pokriva, tako nešto.
Ali prvi put za dijagnozu je isto morao...

----------


## CHIARA...

E onda vidis zasto me ljuti kad moram svaki mjesec po njegovu uputnicu jer njegova doktorica ne zeli dati d1.

----------


## MonaLi

Da ali ni moj nema d1, nego samo ja... Znači on trenutno ide bez ičega, oboje samo na moju uputnicu. Glupo da vas gnjave toliko...

----------


## iva_777

Dan djevojcice!
Nivana, November  :fige:  da je to to!
Ja brojim sitno. Za cca 5-6 sati cu znati kakva je situacija  :scared: 
Ako sve bude ok javim se sa novim odbrojavanjem.

----------


## CHIARA...

Takvu praksu imaju i moramo to postivati. Meni je ovaj mjesec istekla ta godisnja uputnica i dobro da sam pitala zadnji put na humanoj jer me sutra ne bi primili na fm bez nove uputnice, a ni njega bez njegove.

----------


## MonaLi

Naravno, ali glupo da smo u istoj državi a nije isti protokol za sve. Zašto? Kužiš?

*Iva* - sreeeeetno  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

Iva sretno i javi nam kako je proslo.  :Smile:  
Mona sve ja kuzim. A najvise od svega mi smeta sto javnog biljeznika svaki mjesec placam 120 kn. Cak nas je zadnji put prije par dana pitala sta niste nedavno bili, a ja na to kazem da smo svaki mjesec tu.  :Laughing:

----------


## marle

Iva sretno!!

Chiara zašto trebaš kod javnog bilježnika svaki mjesec?

----------


## CHIARA...

Zato sto nismo u braku.

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* joj da, još i to... mi ni javnog bilježnika više ne trebamo. Jednom i oni to čuvaju kod sebe.  Eto ipak nije tak loše u Petrovoj .

*Marle* - kad si u postupku moraš biti u braku ili imati ovjeru kod javnog bilježnika o izvanbračnoj zajednici. E sad neke bolnice traže da svaki put doneseš novu ovjeru a recimo u Petrovoj je dovoljna jedna pa si miran.

----------


## CHIARA...

E sad sam ljuta. Mi smo ovdje kao neki debili. Stalno setamo okolo i skupljamo papire i nalaze. Grrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - da,kužim te, zato kažem trebalo bi biti svugdje isto, kako je ali da je isto. Ajde još spermiogram uputnica ali ne kužim da ovjeru treba svaki mjesec donositi, pa ili si u izvanbračnoj ili nisi, i bok.

----------


## CHIARA...

Lijepo su nam podcrtali za svaki postupak nova ovjera kod javnog biljeznika. Cak i kad ides na FET. :Shock:  I nalazi nam vrijede pola godine, a vama godinu.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MonaLi

O svašta... a dobro, nadamo se da nećeš još dugo o tome brinuti  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ovo izgleda kao da ti ides privatno, a ja ne. Takve su razlike. Dođe mi da se preselim u Zagreb.  :Razz:

----------


## MonaLi

Ne znam, možda zbog broja ljudi, možda ih je puno više u Petrovoj pa im se ne da puno oko nebitnih stvari komplicirati? Ne znam do čega je...  Ali slobodno preseli, pa ćemo se družiti :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Jedino ako me primas u stan.  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

hahaha može u boravak?  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Moze. 1 tjedan kod tebe, 1 kod Mami, ma ima vas vise tamo. A vi na ljetovanje u Ri.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - moze, iako imamo stan u Opatiji ali moze i Rijeka kad se vec nudiš hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja nisam u centru Rijeke nego malo dalje. Imamo prirodu i svjez zrak i uvijek je par stupnjeva hladnije nego u gradu. Uglavnom ljepse je jer nije toliko prometno... i svi se poznajemo.

----------


## Giovi

Cure imam pitanje...stigle mi danas trakice...od kad se to krene piskit? Cim zavrsi krvarenje ili?

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja bih tako krenula Giovi. Jer ako pocnes kasnije, moze se desiti da propustis ovulaciju. Meni su O rano. Zadnja je bila 10 DC, 4 dana nakon zavrsetka menstruacije.

----------


## Nivana

Giovi čestitiam, napokon si dočekala trakice... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 10.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc *ll
*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc



odbrojavalice:
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.d
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo jedna popodnevna kava!

Chiara samo ti dođi! I baš su koma kod vas, grozno.

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Nivember odoh tražit, danas mi je 9 dc a još ima spotinga.

----------


## Giovi

Nivana daaaaa... 
Taman sinoc gledala kad bi trebale doci i danas dodjem na posao i cekaju me...  :Very Happy:  
Chiara hvala...to sam i mislila ali da provjerim jer ce ovo biti prvi put da se koristim time... pa da vidimo kad je meni O...  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - da da, prvi put ih koristiš pa bolje sto ranije  :Smile: 

Chiara - volim prirodu, moze  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Iva* nisi nam se javila. Kako je prosao pregled?

----------


## iva_777

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91247-O...31#post2958431

----------


## iva_777

Jesam jesam...javila sam se novim odbrojavanjem kao sto sam i obecala  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Jesam jesam...javila sam se novim odbrojavanjem kao sto sam i obecala


Nisam vidjela. Sorry.  :Razz:

----------

